# Stirbt der Angelladen?



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

Da der erwähnte Kollege Fleischer zwar tatsächlich einen generell recht gut sortierten Laden hat (für 90% aller Angler) aber richtige Nubbsies, Pins, geliebte Marken wie Drennan etc. Nicht stattfinden kaufe ich idR Köder, Haken, Schnur und ggf. Mal ne Pose oder Blei oder Statios dort. Für richtige Ruten müsste ich (mittlerweile nur) bis Unna fahren, das finde ich hirnrissig also bestelle ich


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Der kleine Angelkramladen mit mehr als übersichtlichem Sortiment wird so eingehen, wie es der Tante Emma Laden tat. Große Filialketten werden bestehen, ebenso wie der streng sortierte Spezialladen.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Was kauft Ihr im Laden, was online? Wie muss das perfekt Angelfachgeschäft für Euch aussehen?*



Es ist für die allermeisten Kunden vor allem ein Rechenbeispiel. Wenn ein Artikel im "Laden an der Ecke" meinetwegen für 100,- € angeboten wird und die Fahrt dorthin auch noch 15,- € kostet, dann wundert es nicht, wenn der Kunde online bestellt, weil er den gleichen Artikel für 80,- € bekommt und obendrein nur 5,- € an Versandkosten trägt. Das bisschen Risiko des Blindkaufes wird durch die Preisdifferenz locker aufgewogen. Das macht auch die Tasse offerierten Bratkaffees im Laden nicht wieder wett. 

Sicher wird der eine, oder andere bestimmte Sachen, wie Ruten und Rollen, gerne vorher befingern, oder auf den persönlichen Kontakt nicht verzichten wollen. So ein Einkauf ist ja auch in gewisser Weise ein gesellschaftliches Erlebnis, aber es wird den Niedergang von kleinen, unspezialisierten Läden nicht hemmen (können).

Der "ideale Angelladen" läge am besten fussläufig gegenüber, hätte alles, was mein Herz begehrt und das zu Preisen, die ich nicht ausschlagen kann. Der würde sich aber vermutlich keine 14 Tage halten können, wenn alle so denken - und es denken alle so!

Wenn ich 40 Jahre und weiter zurückdenke, dann bestand der Angelladen bei uns aus 120 cm Tegoregal. Es gab, was da war und wer mehr wollte, der musste reisen. Aus die Maus. Das kleine Sportgeschäft mit dem bescheidenen Sortiment gibt es aus wirtschaftlichen und altersbedingten Gründen nicht mehr. So genga de Gang!

Geld wächst nicht auf den Bäumen - und danach richten sich alle, die keine Baumschule betreiben.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2020)

Hi,
Kochtopf hat es nahezu perfekt geschrieben! Das selbe Problem habe ich auch! 
Patrick hat eine echt gute auswahl und die Beratung ist echt gut, aber wenn man bestimmte vorstellungen und ansprüche hat muss man bestellen bzw. bestellen lassen! 
Ich versuche immer wieder die normalen verbrauchsartikel im Angelladen zu kaufen und rest bestelle ich.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kochtopf hat es nahezu perfekt geschrieben! Das selbe Problem habe ich auch!
> Patrick hat eine echt gute auswahl und die Beratung ist echt gut, aber wenn man bestimmte vorstellungen und ansprüche hat muss man bestellen bzw. bestellen lassen!
> Ich versuche immer wieder die normalen verbrauchsartikel im Angelladen zu kaufen und rest bestelle ich.


Man muss halt sagen, und ggf. hat da der nahe Edersee "schuld" dran, für Raubfischer und Kärpfler haben die wirklich ne ganze Menge an Kram, die Jungs beraten gut (und empfehlen schonmal die günstigere Alternative) und für den Wald- und Wiesen-FoPu oder Plumpsangler gibt es auch alles was man braucht - anglerische Spezialisierung hat halt ihren Preis


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man muss halt sagen, und ggf. hat da der nahe Edersee "schuld" dran, für Raubfischer und Kärpfler haben die wirklich ne ganze Menge an Kram, die Jungs beraten gut (und empfehlen schonmal die günstigere Alternative) und für den Wald- und Wiesen-FoPu oder Plumpsangler gibt es auch alles was man braucht - anglerische Spezialisierung hat halt ihren Preis



jupp! Wobbler, spinruten und teils auch rollen ist der Laden schon auf einem ganz anderen Level in meinen Augen .... . Ich habe soclch shops nur in Australien und USA gesehen....  

Für friedfisch oder waller ist es halt zu wenig... . Fande da war der Vorgänger wesentlich besser aufgestellt...


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Für den Allerweltsangler, oder den, der dem Mainstream folgt, wird es immer locker und geschmeidig bleiben. Aber für den, der es liebt, sich in Nischen herumzudrücken, sah es noch selten wirklich gut aus. Der ist heute, dank Onlinehandel, viel besser bedient.


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2020)

Leute Leute Leute! Es geht doch nicht um die Auswahl, es geht um die Prozente und natürlich auch um die Gratisschnur, wenn man eine Rolle kauft.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich erstmal im Angelladen bin, kaufe ich auch ein. Wollte ich nur schnell mal eben Stahlvorfach holen, komme ich doch meist mit diversen Ködern wieder raus. Da vergleiche ich dann auch nicht mehr die Preise, sondern nehm's gleich mit. 
Ich denke, so geht's vielen. Die Kunst besteht also erstmal darin, die Leute in den Laden zu holen. NIcht umsonst macht z. B. Moritz Nord zahlreiche Events, Läden holen Teamangler in ihr Geschäft, usw. ...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

einen reinen Angelladen hatten wir früher nur einen in Fürth, das war der Flechsenberger, welcher aber 1984 aus Altersgründen des Chefs geschlossen wurde, der wurde damals 75 Jahre alt. Der konnte sich aber vermutlich nur deshalb solange halten, da er auch Versandhandel betrieb. Angeblich war er der erste Angelgeräteversand in Deutschland überhaupt, gegründet so um 1930 herum. Aufgrund dessen war er auch, in seinem Ladengeschäft, wirklich gut sortiert und man bekam da fast schon alles (was es halt damals so gab bzw. nachgefragt wurde). Danach gab es nur noch so zwei/drei kleinere Läden, welche auch Anglerbedarf hatten, allerdings gegenüber dem Flechsenberger schon mit sehr bescheidener Auswahl. In Nürnberg gab es damals zwei reine Angelläden, wovon heute noch einer existiert.
Zu dieser Zeit, 1984 etwa, etablierte sich bei uns, im weiteren Umfeld, schon der Gerlinger (etwa 50 Kilometer entfernt) und der hatte bald schon Preise, mit denen konnten die kleinen Geschäfte nicht mithalten und mit der Auswahl schon dreimal nicht.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, können halt die kleineren Geschäfte den großen gegenüber weder in Auswahl noch bei den Preisen das Wasser reichen und dies ist der Grund für das Aussterben der kleinen Läden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Was man auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte, ist die Lage. Wenn es weit und breit keinen anderen Laden gibt, wo geht man dann zwangsläufig hin?

Wenn dann auch noch dort für ein einzelnes 30 gr. Birnenblei 1,50 € aufgerufen werden, oder an der Kasse Preise spontan erhöht werden, weil der Ladenknecht falsch etikettiert hat, dann kriegt die Gaudi ein Loch und man tendiert immer mehr zum Versandhandel!


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte, ist die Lage. Wenn es weit und breit keinen anderen Laden gibt, wo geht man dann zwangsläufig hin?
> 
> Wenn dann auch noch dort für ein einzelnes 30 gr. Birnenblei 1,50 € aufgerufen werden, oder an der Kasse Preise spontan erhöht werden, weil der Ladenknecht falsch etikettiert hat, dann kriegt die Gaudi ein Loch und man tendiert immer mehr zum Versandhandel!



Hallo,

ja, das ist klar. Ich hatte halt das Glück, eben schon zum Anfang meiner Angelkarriere, 1960, einen wirklich gut sortierten Laden vor Ort zu haben. Diesen suchte ich bereits zu meiner Schwarzfischerzeit so 3/4 Jahre vorher auf .
Allerdings fahre ich auch so zwei/dreimal im Jahr zum Gerlinger raus (50 Kilometer einfach), ganz einfach zum herumgogern (für nicht des Fränkisch mächtigen: umherschauen), denn kein Katalog ersetzt einen Besuch im Laden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es btw spannend, dass die großen Ketten einen weiten Bogen um Kassel machen. Bei der Übersicht über Moritz Filialen (bekannt aus der Angelpresse) stand iirc vor Jahren mal das PLZ 3 folgt, bis heute gibt es da keinen Laden.
Ist das ACK zu gut vernetzt? Gibt es nicht genug Nachfrage? Illuminaten?


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2020)

Ein wenig Schuld an dem "Tante-Emma-Laden-Sterben" hat auch das I-net in Form von gewissen Foren (ev. auch das AB?), viele stellen einfach ihre Frage nach einer Rute oder Rolle ein, bekommen viele Empfehlungen und bestellen dann "blind" online, statt in den Angelladen zu gehen, sich da mal beraten zu lassen und die Sachen auch mal zu begrabbeln. Oftmals sind die Sachen da auch nicht teurer, da der Ladenbesitzer genauso die Onlinepreise kennt.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Der Familienvater, der Montag bis Freitag from 9 to 5 buckelt und am Samstag Abend erst mal die Ruhe findet, wird andere Einkaufsoptionen wählen, als wir Rentner, bei denen Zeit eine ganz andere Rolle spielt, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> * ******Oftmals sind die Sachen da auch nicht teurer, da der Ladenbesitzer genauso die Onlinepreise kennt.******


Da muss ich vehement widersprechen....ein seltenst sind die Sachen da ähnlich günstig könnte ich akzeptieren. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nur in wenigen Läden unterwegs war, aber bisher war fast jeder Laden für meinen Geschmack überteuert. Als Beispiel: Ein meinem Arbeitsplatz in der nähe residierender Händler, lokal sehr angesehen, lockte mich mit sag und schreibe 30% Rabatt auf alle Produkte. Bin dann in den Laden und habe zugegebenerweise auch eine wirklich nette Beratung genossen. Ausgeschrieben war die Spro Karpfenrute mit 169€ sodass ich die 30% Rabatt gern eingestrichen und knapp 120€ gezahlt habe. Als ich dann daheim war, packte mich doch die Neugier und ich google´te mal nach dieser Rute. Dabei fiel ich aus allen Wolken als mir dann die Suchmaschinen für diese Rute eine VK Bereich von 89€ bis 99€ angezeigt haben.....seitdem bin ich bei jedem lokalen Kauf extrem skeptisch und vergleiche jeden Preis vorher Online. Am ende,  hab ich den Preis als lokalen Obulus akzeptiert, auch um meinen Blutdruck zu beruhigen, aber dieser Händler wird in Zukunft keine höherpreisigen Artikel mehr an mich los, dafür fühlte ich mich doch zu arg verarscht.


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2020)

Falscher Laden, falsche Gegend.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da muss ich vehement widersprechen....ein seltenst sind die Sachen da ähnlich günstig könnte ich akzeptieren. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nur in wenigen Läden unterwegs war, aber bisher war fast jeder Laden für meinen Geschmack überteuert. Als Beispiel: Ein meinem Arbeitsplatz in der nähe residierender Händler, lokal sehr angesehen, lockte mich mit sag und schreibe 30% Rabatt auf alle Produkte. Bin dann in den Laden und habe zugegebenerweise auch eine wirklich nette Beratung genossen. Ausgeschrieben war die Spro Karpfenrute mit 169€ sodass ich die 30% Rabatt gern eingestrichen und knapp 120€ gezahlt habe. Als ich dann daheim war, packte mich doch die Neugier und ich google´te mal nach dieser Rute. Dabei fiel ich aus allen Wolken als mir dann die Suchmaschinen für diese Rute eine VK Bereich von 89€ bis 99€ angezeigt haben.....seitdem bin ich bei jedem lokalen Kauf extrem skeptisch und vergleiche jeden Preis vorher Online. Am ende,  hab ich den Preis als lokalen Obulus akzeptiert, auch um meinen Blutdruck zu beruhigen, aber dieser Händler wird in Zukunft keine höherpreisigen Artikel mehr an mich los, dafür fühlte ich mich doch zu arg verarscht.


Sollte mal, was ich zwar sehr hoffe, aber nicht wirklich daran glaube, der jähe Reichtum ausbrechen, werde ich diese Form der Wirtschaftsförderung gerne unterstützen. Bis dahin, wo das Hemd längst aufgehört hat, bevor der Arsch anfängt, wird vorher verglichen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Februar 2020)

Als ich mit dem Angeln vor 40 Jahren in Wolfsburg anfing, habe ich mir meine 1.Ausrüstung in einem Haushaltswarengeschäft mit nem Anglerraum, der wirklich gut sortiert war, zusammengewünscht und - gekauft. Ein Blinker-Abo und verschiedene Blinker-Bücher wurden damals von meiner Familie als Geschenke bestellt. 

Erst später hat in Kästorf ein reiner Angelladen eröffnet, das war mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nur mit viel Zeitaufwand zu erreichen. 
Heute wohne ich in Bayern (Langenzenn). Wir haben hier seit letztem Jahr einen neuen Angelshop, der sich auf selbstgemachte Köder und Futter spezialisiert hat. 
Da kaufe ich nur ganz selten ein. Meine Ausrüstung habe ich von der Sportanglerzentrale in Nürnberg, welche eine sehr große Auswahl und eine kompetente und freundliche Beratung hat. 

In Fürth gibt es ein Waffengeschäft (Dorn), auch mit einem Anglerraum. Meistens, aber nur ganz selten, kaufe ich da nur Kleinigkeiten. 
Ja, es gibt sie noch, die Angel-Tante-Emma-Läden und das ist auch gut so! 

Nur wenn ich dort partout nicht das bekomme, was ich brauche, bestelle. Ich im Netz. Zuletzt waren es schwere Tiroler Hölzl mit 120 und 160gr.

Ich hoffe, das es die Einzelhändler noch lange gibt und die Online-Shops nicht noch mehr werden! Zuviel Angebot, zuwenig Nachfrage. Folge: Frustration, unmotiviertheit und gleichgültigkeit der Online-Shop Mitarbeitern gegen uns Kunden. Hat ein Online erst mal seinen schlechten Ruf (und miese Bewertungen) weg, kauft man eben woanders! 

Zuviel Köche verderben eben die Köchin.... Für den Jungangler ist es immer am besten, wenn er seine Ausrüstung aus einem Angelladen bezieht, denn er hat ja noch keine große Ahnung, was er für welche Gewässer und Fischarten braucht und was nicht. Er ist auf eine kompetente Beratung angewiesen und wenn er sich etwas zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten wünscht, dann weiß er genau was und seine Eltern, die vielleicht vom Angeln nichts verstehen, wissen, wo man es bekommt.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Februar 2020)

Online, immer. Ich bin Faul, mag meine Jogginghose und weiß, was ich will. 9 von 10 kleine Läden können meine Bedürfnisse ohnehin nicht befriedigen. Pinkies ausverkauft, Method Feeder nicht im Sortiment, 80% der Verkaufsfläche mit Raubfischgedönse gepflastert. Ich will meine Lebenszeit nicht mehr mit sinnlosen Anfahrten und halbgaren Ladenkonzepten (abseits weniger Perlen) verschwenden. Klicken, kaufen, fertig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2020)

Ich finds ja eher lustig das immer wieder dieses Beratungsgespräch als Grund für einen Ladenbesuch genannt wird.

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz...wie viele von Euch haben das schonmal wirklich in Anspruch genommen, und wieviele fühlten sich danach entweder genauso schlau wie vorher oder vielleicht sogar übern Tisch gezogen?

Es gibt sicherlich genug Läden mit fachlicher Kompetenz, die ganz gewiss eine ordentliche Beratung durchziehen könnten.
Das passiert aber nur seltenst...zum einen muß der Kunde erstmal auf die richtige Bahn gebracht werden (die wenigsten wissen vorab was sie möchten/brauchen), zum andren will der Händler schließlich auch verkaufen...und Zeit ist auch nunmal Geld. Lange Kundengespräche bringen summasummarum eher nen schlechten Schnitt.

Ich seh das quasi jede Woche hier im größten Laden in S-A, die Leute wollen auch heute nicht mehr kompetent beraten werden oder gar zugequatscht, das empfinden viele sogar als aufdringlich und störend. Ne kleine Frage/Antwort zwischendurch..kein Thema. Aber richtige Verkaufsberatungen ist eher Pustekuchen, dafür hat hier weder Kunde noch Verkäufer mehr Zeit noch will sie jemand dafür opfern.

Gut geführte Läden werden sicherlich nicht so schnell sterben, nur jene die stillstehen oder schon immer mehr schlecht wie recht liefen, die werden auch dichtmachen.
Das ist beim Onlinehandel auch nicht anders (eher noch schneller), da sieht es nur eben kaum einer.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Falscher Laden, falsche Gegend.


Du machst es dir gabt schön einfach. Ich kenne keinen Einzelhändler (bei grossen Ketten sieht das anders aus), der die Online Preise halten kann. Ladengeschäft ist Kostenintensiv und diese Kosten, wozu auch Beratung etc gehören, musst du erstmal rein holen. Viele Onlinehändler betreiben kein Lager sondern bestellen anhand dessen was der Kunde will bei den Zulieferern, das spart auch viel Geld.... anders wären die Preise nicht haltbar. Du musst schon viele Ruten verkaufen, um die ~2500 Eur Brutto für ne Vollzeitkraft aufzubringen, von Laden-/Lagermiete, Strom, Versicherungen und deinem eigenen Auskommen mal ganz zu schweigen. Und das wird nicht besser wenn du vielleicht onlinepreise halten kannst aber nur fünf EUR über Anschaffungskosten bist.


----------



## Vanner (28. Februar 2020)

Ruten und Rollen , so die Sachen dort vorhanden sind, kaufe ich eigentlich nur beim Angelladen um die Ecke. Ich will das Zeug begrabbeln können. Das dann dort auch gleich dass gerade benötigte Kleinzeug mit gekauft wird, ist klar. Da zahl ich dann auch schon mal 20€ mehr als Online, damit kann ich aber auch mal leben, brauche ja nicht oft solche teuren Sachen. Lebendköder werden natürlich dort auch gekauft. 

Bestelle aber auch vieles Online. Da finden sich dann sehr viele Sachen, die einfach erheblich preiswerter sind als mein Gerätehändler es anbieten könnte.


----------



## feko (28. Februar 2020)

Ich habe in meiner Gegend leider das Problem das die meisten läden eher für plumpsangler ausgelegt sind.
würde sie ja gern unterstützen aber das Angebot  spricht mich meist nicht an.
vg


----------



## Gelegenheitsangler (28. Februar 2020)

Das meiste kaufe ich mittlerweile online. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich vor Ort teilweise absurde Preise zahlen soll. Mir ist bekannt, dass die Pacht, der Strom, das Personal und Versicherungen gezahlt werden müssen. Genauso wird der Einkaufspreis bei kleinen Mengen nicht so niedrig sein, wie bei großen Abnahmemengen. Wenn ich aber in den Laden gehe und eine Rute angeboten bekomme, die man online fast oder gar nicht mehr bekommt, weil sie über 3 oder gar 4 Jahre alt ist und dennoch über der UVP liegt, dann frage ich mich schon, weshalb ich das 2,5-fache für die identische Ware zahlen soll, da sie online im Abverkauf ist. Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit Rollen und Spinnköder gesammelt. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich aber auch bereit im Laden vor Ort mehr zu zahlen als online, wenn dies im Rahmen bleibt (max 30% je nach Warenwert natürlich) und vorallem der Service stimmt und man sich gut aufgehoben fühlt. Meinen Stammladen vor Ort, bei dem ich gerne und vorallem alles gekauft habe gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du machst es dir gabt schön einfach. Ich kenne keinen Einzelhändler (bei grossen Ketten sieht das anders aus), der die Online Preise halten kann. Ladengeschäft ist Kostenintensiv und diese Kosten, wozu auch Beratung etc gehören, musst du erstmal rein holen. Viele Onlinehändler betreiben kein Lager sondern bestellen anhand dessen was der Kunde will bei den Zulieferern, das spart auch viel Geld.... anders wären die Preise nicht haltbar. Du musst schon viele Ruten verkaufen, um die ~2500 Eur Brutto für ne Vollzeitkraft aufzubringen, von Laden-/Lagermiete, Strom, Versicherungen und deinem eigenen Auskommen mal ganz zu schweigen. Und das wird nicht besser wenn du vielleicht onlinepreise halten kannst aber nur fünf EUR über Anschaffungskosten bist.



Ist auch etwas "durch den Wind" gedacht.
2500 € brutto wird keine Verkaufskraft bekommen, auch nicht in Vollzeit...Mindestlohn und bestenfalls bissl drauf, Punkt. Tarifbindung kannste knicken im kleinen Einzelhandel.
Von solchen Löhnen träumen sehr sehr viele Leute, auch in ganz andren Positionen.

Abgesehen davon steht eine Geschäftsidee inkl. Businessplan bevor man eben jenes eröffnet.
Gibt reichlich Beispiele, wo eben die Vorraussetzungen dafür von vornherein auf morschem Holz gebaut waren.
Mit sowas muß man dann auch kein Mitleid haben wenn sie tief fallen.

Vom Ruten/Rollenverkauf kann kein Händler leben, auch keine Ketten.
Wieviel willst denn davon verkaufen damit deine Marge stimmt und du noch bissl was dran verdienst?
Das Geld wird mit Kleinzeug gemacht, vorallem eben auch mit Kunstködern.
Man bestückt sein Sortiment sehr genau und eben nicht die Hütte voll mit allem Scheiß, der vielleicht einmal im Jahr angefragt wird.
Die Ladenhüter kann man sich klemmen.
Das muß man natürlich dann auch mal erkennen und wahr haben wollen.

Gerade bei Herstellern, die sich sehr speziell in bestimmten Zweigen (damit meine ich ganz bewußt nicht Nischen) sortieren, wird man deren Produkte nunmal fast nie in einem "greifbaren" Ladengeschäft finden.
Wozu sollte sich ein Händler auch sowas in den Laden stellen, wenn er eben nicht genau jene Kundschaft dafür dauerhaft hat?
Er kann es dir ja durchaus auch bestellen.
In den Ladengeschäften wird in der Regel die Masse durch Standardgedönse verdient, eben was die Breite Masse immer wieder konsumiert.
Da spielen Marken und Labels sogut wie gar keine Rolle.

Ich kenne hier in S-A nicht einen einzigen Laden, der standardmäßig mit Sportexruten handelt...die Ruten können noch so toll sein, aber wenn die wie Blei im Laden stehen, bringt das halt nix.
Fragt man 10 Angler über Cormoran oder Sänger-Rollen, winken 9,5 davon direkt ab, sowas bloß nicht zu kaufen..ist nur Schrott.
Schaut man sich aber mal am Wasser bei den Anglern um, haben 9 von 10 eben jenes "Schrott"-Tackle, und das auch oft über sehr viele Jahre.
Fakt ist, es verkauft sich seit Jahrzehnten wie geschnitten Brot, sonst gäbe es jene Firmen auch nicht mehr in dem Maße.
Es wird deutlich häufiger zum günstigen Produkt gegriffen wie zum Prestige Produkt...vorallem ganz verstärkt auch dann, wenn beide Produkte sich auch nicht viel nehmen.


Erinnerst du dich vielleicht noch an die 80er Jahre?
Damals wollte sich auch keiner outen, Käufer einer Modern Talking-LP gewesen zu sein.
Von allein kamen die Millionen Verkäufe aber nun auch nicht zustande.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist auch etwas "durch den Wind" gedacht.
> 2500 € brutto wird keine Verkaufskraft bekommen, auch nicht in Vollzeit...Mindestlohn und bestenfalls bissl drauf, Punkt. Tarifbindung kannste knicken im kleinen Einzelhandel.
> Von solchen Löhnen träumen sehr sehr viele Leute, auch in ganz andren Positionen.
> 
> ...


Wenn du den AG Anteil der SV Beiträge und Kosten für Personalwesen darauf umlegst ist es nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Vanner (28. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 2500 € brutto wird keine Verkaufskraft bekommen, auch nicht in Vollzeit...Mindestlohn und bestenfalls bissl drauf, Punkt. Tarifbindung kannste knicken im kleinen Einzelhandel.



Das kommt das mit dem Mindestlohn schon hin, er hat also nicht Unrecht. Das du nur ca. die Hälfte davon erhälst, sollte klar sein, der Rest geht an Steuern und Abgaben weg, die der Händler auch zur Hälfte abdrücken darf.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Februar 2020)

Jedenfalls gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund zur Panik. Dem kleinen Buchladen um die Ecke hat man schon vor zwanzig Jahren den Tod prophezeit und die meisten existieren noch.

Die Zeiten ändern sich halt und wenn der Angelkrämer so weitermacht wie schon die Generation vorher, wird er es natürlich schwer haben. Die Angler spezialisieren sich vielleicht mehr als früher, also muss der Händler sein Sortiment anpassen. Preise werden oft schon vor dem Besuch im Laden recherchiert, also ist es geschäftsschädigend, Ausrüstung zu 30% über dem empfohlenen VK anzubieten usw.

Die Händler um die Ecke haben viel höhere Kosten zu stemmen als ein Nebenerwerbsonlinedealer mit Lager in der eh. Garage. Aber sie haben auch einen Vorteil: sie können ein Einkaufserlebnis bieten, das über das reine „am Bildschirm gucken - Klicken - Warten auf den faulen Zusteller“ hinausgeht.
Wenn ein Händler das erkennt und nutzt, wird er auch in Zukunft gute Geschäfte machen können. Wurschtelt er so weiter wie immer, wirds schwierig.

So wie überall, das ist ja mitnichten ein Phänomen der Angelläden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Februar 2020)

Moin .

Das kann ich nur bejahen wir hatten im Ort und umzu 4 Angelläden der im Ort schloss vor ca 5 Jahren im Nachbarort vor 3 Jahren danach machte ein neuer auf ,

etwas entfernter ist auch noch einer, übrig sind von 4ren 2 also noch erträglich es gibt bei uns auch einige Angelvereine und viel Wasser.

Die Orte sind Augustfehn und Kampe wo noch Läden bestehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Februar 2020)

Wenn es in einer Großstadt wie z. B. Nürnberg nur einen Angelladen gibt, der gut mit öffentlichen Mitteln zu erreichen ist, hat der natürlich einen großen Kundenkreis, da kein Konkurrenzdruck! 

In "meinem" Angelgeschäft bedient der Chef, seine Frau und sein Teilhaber. 
Dann gibt's noch einen Azubi. 

Jeder angelt dort und weiß, wovon er redet. War einmal bei Fisherman's Friend in Speyer. Halte aber nichts von diesen großen Handelsketten, da Verkäufer dort nicht unbedingt angeln und daher so beraten wird, was man ohnehin selber schon weiß.... 

Sehr günstige Angebote sind meist Hausmarke. Das sind Eindrücke, die ich bei 1 oder 2 Besuchen bei FF gewonnen habe. Köder und Kleinigkeiten sind vom Preis schon okay.... 

Vielleicht würde ich anders denken, wenn FF der einzigste Shop an meinem Wohnort wäre, wo ich Einkaufen könnte....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Das kommt das mit dem Mindestlohn schon hin, er hat also nicht Unrecht. Das du nur ca. die Hälfte davon erhälst, sollte klar sein, der Rest geht an Steuern und Abgaben weg, die der Händler auch zur Hälfte abdrücken darf.



Das ist schon klar, nur wie viele Händler leisten sich denn Vollzeitkräfte?
Das sind die wenigsten, die meisten werden ihr Geschäft eher allein oder familiär stemmen, eben weil es sonst nicht tragbar ist.
Und dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob man Angelhaken oder Schlüpper verkauft...ist alles das Gleiche, Reselling ohne Produktion wie es Handwerker nunmal haben.


----------



## CaptainJoker (28. Februar 2020)

Mal so und mal so. Online bekomme ich nicht immer den besten Preis ausserdem muss es manchmal schnell gehen. Ich habe allerdings Glück. Ein großer Laden liegt quasi auf dem Nachhauseweg.


----------



## degl (28. Februar 2020)

Tja....ich kenn noch einen "Tante Emma-Angelladen".......dessen Problem............die "Containerdenkweise" der Herren Petersen und Co.

Da er keine Miete zahlen muß, hält er noch ne Weile durch................Aber gerngesehener Kunde ist er bei den "Vertretnixen" nicht.......die Menge stimmt einfach nicht

Ach ja......"Kommision" ist in dieser Branche auch kein Thema mehr.....alles muß "Vorfinanziert" werden und dann heißt es : auf Kunden warten.......rechnet sich nicht, nicht wirklich...............schade..........denn rein vom Köder,Futter und Kleinteilverkauf, kommt auch kein Essen auf den Tisch.................

gruß degl


----------



## kuttenkarl (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
schön wenn es einen Laden vor Ort gibt. Meiner liegt 15km entfernt, bin aber froh das es ihn gibt. Sonnst müßte ich für eine Dose Maden insgesamt 70km fahren. Nur bei speziellen Sachen bestelle ich im Internet. Nicht weil es billiger ist, sondern weil mein Händler gerade bei Kleinteilen z.B. Verpackungseinheit 10 Stück hat. Also ich brauche 1 Pose, die restlichen 9 liegen dann wie Blei im Laden. Das tue ich meinen Händler nicht an. Was geht wird vor Ort gekauft, der Rest im Internet, oder auf Messen und z.B. Urlaub auf Fehmarn wird mit einem Besuch bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen verbunden. Wobei meine Frau es dann fertig kriegt mehr Geld als ich auszugeben.

Gruß Gerd
(noch 2x schlafen, dann ist Stipper Messe Bremen)


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Für den Jungangler ist es immer am besten, wenn er seine Ausrüstung aus einem Angelladen bezieht, denn er hat ja noch keine große Ahnung, was er für welche Gewässer und Fischarten braucht und was nicht. Er ist auf eine kompetente Beratung angewiesen und wenn er sich etwas zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten wünscht, dann weiß er genau was und seine Eltern, die vielleicht vom Angeln nichts verstehen, wissen, wo man es bekommt.....


so sollte es normalerweise sein, aber die Läden die ich kenne haben entweder kein Kompetentes Personal (große Ketten) oder aber Kompetentes Personal (kleiner Laden) aber keine große Auswahl und leider viel zu Teuer, ich weiß die müssen auch Leben, aber ich auch.
bei den Ketten sieht es doch im allgemeinen so aus das da entweder sehr junge super Coole Jungs rum rennen und von alles Ahnung haben(meinen sie zumindest) und einem nur das Teure Zeugs verkaufen wollen, oder Hausfrauen die von nix nee Ahnung haben.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Online, immer. Ich bin Faul, mag meine Jogginghose und weiß, was ich will. 9 von 10 kleine Läden können meine Bedürfnisse ohnehin nicht befriedigen. Pinkies ausverkauft, Method Feeder nicht im Sortiment, 80% der Verkaufsfläche mit Raubfischgedönse gepflastert. Ich will meine Lebenszeit nicht mehr mit sinnlosen Anfahrten und halbgaren Ladenkonzepten (abseits weniger Perlen) verschwenden. Klicken, kaufen, fertig.



des halb sehe ich es mittlerweile genau so wie Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2020)

Benutzt heute noch einer nen Telefon mit Wählscheibe? Wenn ja, warum sollte ich so jemanden bemitleiden...das Ding ist schließlich selbstgemachtes Leid.
Jeder muß heute guggn wo er bleibt und, mit Verlaub, den Arsch an die Wand kriegt.
Mag egoistisch klingen, aber den "Ponyhof" gibt es nur in der Phantasie.

Wenn ich ein ganz bestimmtes Produkt haben möchte, und das ist nunmal heutzutage oftmals auch der Fall, dann ist nunmal der stationäre Handel selten dazu in der Lage darauf zu reagieren.
Heute ist niemand mehr gezwungen, das Vorhandene von der staubigen Stange kaufen zu müssen. Und das ist auch gut so.
Ansonsten sähe unsre Welt noch ganz schön grau und düster aus.


EDIT:
Ich häng mal einfach noch nen Video dran...darin werden ganz ganz viele Punkte beschrieben und genannt, warum der kleine Einzelhandel (branchenunabhängig) vielfach kränkelt.
Zugegeben, es ist hier und da etwas ausschmückend und langatmig, dennoch werden die Dinge schonungslos auf den Tisch gebracht.
Sollte sich jeder bestehende Einzelhändler, und auch die, die es vielleicht mal werden möchten, unbedingt anschauen..gern auch mehrfach.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Februar 2020)

Geht mir auch immer so... eigendlich wollte ich nur Würmer kaufen... Aus dem Angelladen raus komme ich denn immer mit noch einigen anderen Artikeln....

Ich verdiene mein Brot auch im Fachhandel, bei uns gibts eine Best Preis Garantie... Wenn jemand den gleichen Artikel günstiger im Internet findet gehen wir den Preis mit.  Damit hatte ich schon echt Disskusionen...  Klar ist der Artikel günstiger, schlagen wir mal die Versandkosten für Schwergut und Spedition drauf... Ups viel teurer auf einmal...  Und viel Spaß beim Reklamieren, wenn es Defekt geliefert wird...


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Februar 2020)

Die Gründe für das Wohl und Wehe eines Angelgeschäftee ist auch der Service bei beschädigten Gerät sowie eine nicht zu hohe Markenviefalt! 
 Bei meinem Händler spielt Kundenservice eine große Rolle und ich war mit Rollen-Generalinspektionen sehr zufrieden. Was ist, wenn man in einem Online-Versandhandel eine Rolle kauft und es gibt (erst später) einen Defekt und man braucht eine Reparatur? Falls der Online-Händler das machen sollte, vergeht viel zu viel Zeit mit dem hin- und hergeschicke und ob die Reparatur und Rückversand wirklich kostenlos ist? 

Viele Einzelhändler verkaufen mir zuviele Marken, von denen nur bestimmte gut gehen. Auf dem Rest bleibt er dann sitzen und muß ihn weit unter Gewinnschwelle abstoßen. 

Zu meiner Zeit gab es beim Händler nur die Marken DAM, Shakespeare, Balzer, Sportex, Cormoran und Daiwa. Da viel die Wahl nicht schwer, es gab keine Japan- und Chinaprodukte. 

Wieviele Marken gibt es heute? Da verliert man leicht den Überblick. Heute fische ich bis auf Sportex dieselben Marken wie früher, nur PENN, SPRO und WFT sind dazugekommen. 

Ein Einzelhändler ordert seine Ware nicht Containerweise und kann keine Rabattschlachten wie Online-Versande machen, ist klar. Wenn er sich nur auf die wesentlichen Marken beschränkt und für jede Angelart das passende Tackle anbietet, wird auch ein Einzelhändler einen Gewinn machen, mit dem er dauerhaft Leben kann. 

Mit den Online-Billiganbietern wird es eines Tages genauso bergab gehen, wie mit den Discounter-Fluglinien. Jeder versucht den anderen zu unterbieten, was auf Kosten von Qualität, Service und Kunden zufriedenheit geht. Soetwas kann und wird sich ein Einzelhändler nie leisten!


----------



## Floma (28. Februar 2020)

In unserer Region ist der A&M Fluch und Segen zugleich. Ohne dessen Filialnetz gäbe es vielleicht den ein oder anderen kleinen Laden noch. Von den kleinen ist kaum noch was geblieben (eine Ausnahme erwähne ich am Ende noch), die nächsten größeren sind FPs.
Die klein-Kette ist nicht günstig und die Beratung zielt in meinen Augen konsequent darauf, das Kundenbudget voll auszuschöpfen. Andererseits ist halt auch eine Menge Material vor Ort, insbesondere in der Hauptfiliale. Da die online sehr aktiv sind, kann man über die Variante Filialbestellung zudem bei den Sachen, die man vorm Besuch schon weiß, teils besser Onlinepreise mitnehmen.

Es ist allerdings immer noch eine gute Erfahrung bei einem Rothfuß in Mühlacker zu klingeln und im überschaubaren Sortiment eben das zu kaufen, was es gibt. Eine nette Ergänzung zum Online-Shop, auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der kleine Laden so wirtschaftlich arbeiten kann.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Februar 2020)

Ich kaufe viel lieber im Laden vor Ort anstatt im Internet! 
Aber bei der großen Produktpalette heutzutage ist es für die Läden schwer vieles vorrätig zu haben! Und natürlich die Preise zu halten!  10 bis max 15 % mehr bin ich bereit auszugeben, dann wirds kritisch! 
Leider muss ich das was ich möchte auch oft dann dort bestellen! 
Das macht es nicht einfacher! 

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2020)

Verbrauchsartikel wie Haken, Bleie usw. gern im Laden vor Ort....sofern das gewünschte Produkt auch erhältlich ist.
Ich bin wenig geneigt Alternativen zu probieren, ich kaufe von daher auch nur das, was sich bei mir erfolgreich etabliert hat.

Wenn nicht vorrätig im örtlichen Laden, verzichte ich auf eine Bestellung des Händlers. Das kann ich dann auch selber tun und spare mir den "Mehrpreis" des örtlichen nur damit ich es abholen darf.

Ist noch gar nicht solange her, da habe ich diesen "Service" mal in Anspruch genommen.
Ich suchte Knicklichthalter von Stonfo in der Größe 1B, im Laden waren nur Größe 3 & 4 vorhanden.
Kann er mir bestellen sagte er, ich sagte ihm dann bestell gleich ne 10er Packung (hätte er eh machen müssen) für mich.
Sollte mich 2,50€ pro Stk. kosten, alles ok.

Paar Tage später dann in den Laden, Stonfos bekommen und bezahlt.
Ich schlenderte noch ein wenig durch den Laden, an er Ecke wo Glöckchen und Knickihalter immer hingen fiel mir dann die Kinnlade runter.
Da hingen doch auf einmal eben jene Stonfo Gr.1B, wie ich sie grad bei ihm bestellt hatte...aber nicht zum Preis von 2,50€, sondern für 1,99€ das Stück (kein Sonderpreis).
Ab jenem Zeitpunkt hatte dieses Geschäft einen langjährigen Kunden für immer verloren.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Wer ist auch für wen da? Der Angler, um dem kleinen Ladner ein Leben zu finanzieren, oder der Laden, dass der Angler das bekommt, was er braucht und möchte. (Nicht immer das gleiche!  )


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2020)

Hi Michael,
ich war im Dezember  in Braunschweig in einem großen Angelgeschäft und kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man wallertechnisch einiges bestellen muss .... Ich fand das Geschäft in manchen bereichen sehr gut ausgestattet und in anderen bereichen sehr überschauber....

Man darf in der diskussion die baumärkte nicht vergessen, die gerade bei den verbrauchsartikeln eine alternative für viele darstellen! Kann mich nich an zeiten erinnern, da hat gefühlt jeder zweite haken aus dem Baumarkt bei uns im Ort gefischt. 

Ich glaube die zeiten sind vorbei, dass ein angelgeschäft mit einer normalen größe in der lage ist sich sowohl online wie auch im laden sich sonderlich spezialisieren kann. Wir hatten bei uns im Ort einen sehr bekannten und beliebten Angelladen, der sich in meinen Augen stark auf Waller spezialisiert hat und das ging nach hinten los! Gut es ist schon Jahre her und der Waller war damals bei weiten noch nicht so beliebt wie heute, aber dafür war die Konkurenz auch überschaubarer! 
Gehe davon aus, dass die älteren Wallerfischer sich noch daran erinnern können .....


----------



## yukonjack (28. Februar 2020)

Ja, das Problem bei den kleinen Läden ist die Verfügbarkeit der Wunschartikel. Entweder kann der Verkäufer die gar nicht besorgen oder nur mit einem deftigen Aufpreis und auch manchmal mit längerer Lieferzeit. Ich selber kaufe Ruten und Rollen auch lieber vor Ort, Köder sowieso. Nubsis gerne beim Chinamann und dann in einer Größenordnung die auf meine Lebenszeit ausgelegt ist. Und ja, ich glaube diese kleinen gemütlichen Angelläden werden fast alle irgendwann verschwinden. Leider. In einer Wirtschaft die nur auf Wachstum ausgelegt ist werden immer mehr (in allen Bereichen) kleine "Krauter" verschwinden.


----------



## geomas (28. Februar 2020)

Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde: 
 - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
 - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen

...und da die Angelkarten meist ohnehin ne extra Kasse haben: warum diese nicht an einem extra Stand mit ner großen Karte der Region und ner Kaffeemaschine aufbauen? Ich finde die „Atmo” in den meisten Läden, die ich besucht habe, eher abtörnend. 
Aber vielleicht soll das auch so sein, damit Kunden mit viel Zeit sich nicht im Laden „niederlassen”.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde:
> - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
> - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen
> 
> ...


Also einen reinen Männerladen mit needfull things ... wirtschaftlich total ruinös, aber sowas von nötig und wünschenswert.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde:
> - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
> - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen
> 
> ...


Ich stelle mir deinen beschriebenen Ort wunderschön vor, aber der hervorgehobene Punkt dürfte daraus eine grauenhafte Vorhölle machen


----------



## Mescalero (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde die „Atmo” in den meisten Läden, die ich besucht habe, eher abtörnend.
> Aber vielleicht soll das auch so sein, damit Kunden mit viel Zeit sich nicht im Laden „niederlassen”.


Volle Zustimmung, das Klima der wenigen Läden, die ich kenne, ist schon fast ätzend. 
Dabei könnte es so schön sein, viele Buchhändler und Musikläden z.B. machen es vor. Und wenn ich in einem Geschäft anfange zu plaudern und vielleicht sogar ein Käffchen trinke, gehe ich garantiert nicht raus ohne etwas gekauft zu haben, auch wenn ich eigentlich nichts gebraucht hätte... (und warum biste dann überhaupt rein, selbst schuld!)


----------



## Thomas. (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde:
> - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
> - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen
> 
> ...


wäre schon schön, und links draußen von Laden eine Frittenbude rechts ein Schuhgeschäft falls Frauchen mal wider mit fährt


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Februar 2020)

An mir kann es nicht liegen, wenn kleine Angelgeschäfte schließen müssen, denn ich kaufe zu mindestens 70% meine Gerätschaften beim Local Dealer, den Rest hier im Board über Kleinanzeigen.





						Homepage
					

Herzlich Willkommen bei Rolands Anglertreff!<br />Wenn Sie leidenschaftlicher Angler sind, sind Sie bei uns genau richtig! In unserem breit gefächerten Sortiment für Anglerzubehör finden Sie alles was das Anglerherz begehrt. <br />Unter unseren Top-Marken finden Sie Metallica, Carp Sounder...




					www.rolandsanglertreff.de
				



Von den Preisen her liegt dieser etwa 10 % über I-net, beim Kleinkram natürlich nicht, da langen die kleinen Händler bekanntlich am heftigsten zu.
Es sich im Laden gemütlich zu machen, geht dort schon räumlich gar nicht, von wegen Kaffee und so?
Auf ca. 80qm gibt es nur enge Laufgänge und wenn sich zwei Kunden in diesen Katakomben begegnen, so wird es ein kompliziertes sich aneinander vorbei schieben.
Wer Schwätzen und Rauchen möchte, steht draußen, hoch oben auf einer häßlichen Stahl Außentreppe, auf Gitterosten.
Und jetzt, warum ich mir das antue?
Der Kerl steht zu seinem Wort, wenn etwas nicht im Laden ist so wird es sofort bestellt, bzw. geliefert und ich habe im Schadenfall immer einen direkten Ansprechpartner, der dann auch noch bereitwillig reguliert!
Alles Attribute, welche man zumindest in der Gesamtheit, im I-Net so nicht findet.

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich kaufe ja gerne bei Sportex Ruten und da kosten die Ruten im Laden, wie auch im I-Net, sowieso das Gleiche.
Wie das wohl geht?


----------



## Andal (29. Februar 2020)

Ja die Atmo... am besten  so, dass der Typ von der Gewerbeaufsicht fragt: "Was ist das hier, ein Museum, eine Kneipe, oder was zur Hölle!?" 

Was die fachliche Kompetenz angeht, fällt mir immer wieder der junge Verkäufer, heute nach 20 Jahren ist der auch nicht mehr jung, vom FP in Parsdorf ein. Die waren bestimmt nicht arm an Ruten. Aber egal welche man eines Blickes würdigte, er war sofort aus dem Nichts zur Stelle: "De is guad, de hob i a scho g'fischt!" - Gemäß dem Satz hätte er so zwischen 70 und 80 sein müssen, wenn er jede auch nur 5 min. am Wasser hatte.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Februar 2020)

Immerhin fragt er nicht: „Was wollnsn machen?“
Obwohl, vielleicht hat er mal ein Praktikum bei OBI gemacht, dann schon...


----------



## Andal (29. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Obwohl, vielleicht hat er mal *ein Praktikum bei OBI* gemacht, dann schon...


Dann würde man ihn ja nie zu Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Blueser (29. Februar 2020)

In unseren zwei Läden, ein kleiner und ein großer, sind die Angestellten und der Chef alles Angler. Beratung super ...


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich kaufe ja gerne bei Sportex Ruten und da kosten die Ruten im Laden, wie auch im I-Net, sowieso das Gleiche.
> Wie das wohl geht?


Tja, entweder Herstellervorgaben, großzügige Margen oder gerade bei so teuren Ruten vergleichen die Lück vorher

Krass fand ich Posen- bei Amazon 10 Stück der Marke Redwood (Marke in "") für 3 €, im ACK kostet eine aus diesem Set 3 €- UND es sind nichtmal nennenswert gute  Posen. Faktor 5 verstehe ich, das ist der Standard bei Chinaware- aber Faktor 10 ist echt frech


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2020)

Bin gottlob kein Fashion-Victim und Fetischist - von daher komme ich gut mit dem Sortiment des nächsten Tackledealers klar. 
Was nicht vorrätig ist, wird auf Zuruf bestellt und ich kanns begrabbeln. 
Das Verhältnis zwischen dem Händler und mir ist vertrauensvoll und ich zahle es nicht den Etikettpreis.

Für Salzwasser-Kleinteile gibt's bekanntlich die beiden großen Anbieter auf der Strecke nach DK - und für mich ist alles geritzt. 
Also warum sollte ich online kaufen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde:
> - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
> - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen
> 
> ...



Ja, das fänd ich auch ganz prima! Zusätzlich noch eine Sitzecke mit schwarzem Brett mit Infos von und für Kunden! So als eine Art "Anglercafé".... Soetwas würde die Atmosphäre in einem Angelladen sehr auflockern, da so auch mitgekommene, nichtangelnde Familienmitglieder eine bequeme" Wartezone" haben... 

Jedes Jahr ein Sommerfest mit Tombola käme auch gut!  Geht in meinem Angelladen prima, da genug Platz auf dem Hinterhof. 
Solche Kleinigkeiten werten ein Angelgeschäft ungemein auf! 

Dafür lade ich meinen Händler auch zum Fischerfest unseres Vereins ein.. 
Finde den privaten Kontakt zwischen Händler und Kunden sehr wichtig, um so neue Kunden zu gewinnen und auch Stammkunden wissen zu lassen, das sie auch weiterhin gern gesehene Gäste im Laden sind, auch wenn sie nichts oder nur wenig kaufen. 

Alles kann, nichts muß. Nur vorschlagen sollte man seinem Händler eine kundenfreundlichere Einrichtung, was er aber letztendlich daraus macht, ist  allerdings seine Sache.


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. Februar 2020)

Also mit kleinen Angelläden habe ich hier leider auch eher nicht sooo gute Erfahrungen gemacht,kommt aber sicher auch drauf an was man sucht.
Aber lokale Ketten wie Fishermans sind da schon gut dabei.Ab 2020 haben die jetzt auch Daiwa im Sortiment,immer wieder Angebote und Kleinkram günstig,und auf Nachfrage können die bei vielen Ruten und anderem Kram immer ein paar Euro runter gehen.Hab ich da selber schonmal bei ner Rute angeboten bekommen,wäre dann unter Online Preis gewesen 
Und ein entscheidender Vorteil im Vergleich zum Online Kauf,man kann z.B. im Laden bei ner Rute direkt checken ob alles sauber und gerade dran ist,hat evtl sogar die Möglichkeit auszuwählen aus mehreren Stücken eines Modells,auch bei Rollen.
Wenn dann der Preis stimmt,ist das fast hesser als online !
Kommt aber zugegebenermaßen eher selten vor


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2020)

Stimmt- "Mein" Händler hat ne kleine Kaffee-und Klönecke im Kassenbereich.... 

Da hat man so manches Mal mit diversen Angelbrüdern über Methoden und Techniken geschnackt- und hat dann zu dem normalen Einkauf noch die besprochenen Teile mitgekauft. 


Potenziert die Einnahmen


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Stimmt- "Mein" Händler hat ne kleine Kaffee-und Klönecke im Kassenbereich....
> 
> Da hat man so manches Mal mit diversen Angelbrüdern über Methoden und Techniken geschnackt- und hat dann zu dem normalen Einkauf noch die besprochenen Teile mitgekauft.
> 
> ...



Klingt stark nach Zendel, ist das richtig?


----------



## Mescalero (29. Februar 2020)

Zu den Annehmlichkeiten, die Ladenbesitzer den Kunden anbieten können:

Früher habe ich in einer Band gespielt und wir haben praktisch alles, jedes Kabel, alle Instrumente usw. bei einem Händler gekauft, der war halt  in der Nähe.
Dort gab es nicht nur das erwähnte schwarze Brett sondern auch Kaffee und Hopfentee und Wasser sowie Aschenbecher alle paar Meter (Rauchen war zu der Zeit noch nicht schädlich). Instrumente durften ausdrücklich nicht nur ausprobiert sondern sogar mitgenommen und im Proberaum unter erschwerten Bedingungen auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. Gebrauchte Technik und Instrumente wurden unbürokratisch in Zahlung genommen oder auf Kommission verkauft. Kurze Studiosessions für Demotapes gab es zum Freundschaftspreis und ohne Rechnung.
Das Ende vom Lied: der Mann hat tierischen Umsatz gemacht, Stammkundschaft gabs in einem riesigen Radius.

Man muss allerdings auch sagen, das war bevor die Onlinegiganten den Markt übernommen haben. Aber geschickte Kundenbindung, cleveres Management - das funktioniert prinzipiell auch heute noch.


----------



## daci7 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich bin ganz klar Team Angelladen.
Mein Dealer wohnt zu seiner Freude auchnoch direkt neben meiner Arbeit... da gibts immer n Kaffee oder mal ein Kaltgetränk, nette Gespräche, eine gute Auswahl an Kleinkram (Nubsies UND Gummis  ) und dazu 1a Service.  Er hat zugegeben wenig ruten da stehen, besorgt aber fast alles zu einem guten Kurs. Fox, Daiwa, Preston, Korum, Sportex, Shimano - alles im nuh da. Dazu gibts meist super Lebendköder von XXS Feederwürmern bis hin zu Welsköfis. Auf kurze Vorbestellung auch in größeren Margen.
Das hab ich bisher noch nicht online gefunden.
NICHTSDESTOTROTZ bestelle ich auch ab und zu online, wenn das Angebot zu geil ist, die Gier zu groß oder der Artikel zu extravagant. Oder wenn ich einfach nur Bock hab.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Februar 2020)

Punktlandung!


----------



## degl (29. Februar 2020)

Mal nur so..........den meißten "Mehrwert" haben die "Ketten" auf ihre Eigenmarke......das teure und seltener gekaufte Topequipment....geht in solchen "Megaläden" anteilig viel zu selten............und angedenk dieser "Händlertatsache" ist die Frage leichter zu beantworten, warum am Ende des Jahres der Steuerberater ne krause Stirn zieht

gruß degl


----------



## porbeagle (29. Februar 2020)

Das Problem ist auch das viele Angler meinen Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen zu müssen.
Wenn ich von Kalkulation, Kundenumgang, Lager/Produktverwaltung etc keine Ahnung habe 
geht das in die Hose.
Wenn ich sehe was bei uns immer auf und nach nem knappen 3/4 bis 1 Jahr wieder schließt.

Mein Top Erlebnis letztes Jahr war als mir einer einen Winkelpicker als UL Spinnrute verkaufen wollte 

Genauso verhält es sich auch zb. mit Reklamationen auf Infos oder Rückmeldung wartest du vergebens.
Und wenn du anrufst um nachzufragen totale Ahnungslosigkeit und meistens auch noch Patzig.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. März 2020)

Ich habe zu Schulzeiten viele, viele Stunden in Bremen-Nord im - ich glaube, es war der "Anglertreff" - verbracht. Klönschnack, Fachsimplen und immer etwas kaufen. In der Kaffeeecke saß ich bei Freistunden oder "selbst verordneten" Freistunden  Jedes Wochenende vor dem Fischen schnell noch Köder gekauft und einen Kaffee getrunken. Ich erinnere mich gerne an diese Zeit. Unterm Strich war ich fast täglich da. Dann zog ich zum Studium nach Bremen und jobbte rund eineinhalb Jahre bei "Angelwelt Rose". Auch hier gab es ein kleine Kaffeeecke und "gemütliches Beisammensein", wenn keine Kunden Beratungen wünschten. Wir hatten viele Stammkunden, die immer wieder kamen. Meist blieb es nicht beim Austausch über Fänge, Tackle oder Vereinsneuigkeiten. Denn in den Gesprächen kamen Köder & Co vor, die man natürlich auch im Laden fand. Für mich waren die Angelläden immer ein großerer Anziehungspunkt. Heute habe ich keinen Laden mehr als feste Anlaufstelle. Die Hardware ist ausreichend vorhanden und Verbrauchsmaterial besorge ich mir auf Messen oder auf dem Weg Richtung Dänemark bei den Shops vor der Grenze.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab keinen Laden in der Nähe, derr mir was bieten könnte.

Wenn man schon gut sortiert ist und nicht mainstream angelt, kann es im Laden schon schwierig werden.

Ich hatte mal nen 100,- Einkaufsgutschein für ein Geschäft mit immerhin 1200qm Fläche und extra Raubfisch- und Karpfenabteilung.  Anfahrt allerdings 45 km, deshalb erstmal nicht eingelöst.

Bin dann kurz vor Verfalldatum mal hingefahren.

War nicht einfach was zu finden, das ich tatsächlich gebrauchen konnte. 

Hab so einige Sachen gekauft, nur weil ich das Geld nicht verfallen lassen wollte, nicht weil ich sie wirklich gebraucht hätte.

Wenn ich früher ab und zu mal Tageskarten in Angelläden geholt habe, habe ich aus Anstand immer ne Kleinigkeit gekauft.

Später hab ich dann lieber gleich ein Trinkgeld in die Kaffeekasse getan, weil das Zeug meist eh nur rumgelegen ist.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. März 2020)

Hallo,

also ich kenne hier bei uns in der Region einige Angelläden. Zum Teil weil ich da schon mal in der Mittagspause hindüse, andere weil ich da schon mal für den Verein Tagesschein abrechne oder unterjährig Neue Schlüssel/Bücher vorbei bringe. Habe da also die volle Auswahl aus groß und klein, sehr Spezialisierte, alt eingessen und neu oder machen eigentlich was anderes und machen Angeln als Zusatzgeschäft.

Die mit dem Zusatzgeschäft halten sich meistens ganz gut, außer der Haupteil läuft zu gut. Gegönnt sei es den Jungs.

Dann die Alten meistens eher kleinere oder mittlere Läden die sind dann meistens halbwegs am Puls der Zeit und jeder kennt die, dann läuft es auch. Oder da hat sich am Sortiment seit DM Zeiten nichts geändert und ein Teil der Sachen hat noch überklebte DM Preise. Die laufen meistens nicht so gut, außer die haben irgendeinen USP spezielle Tagesscheine oder bieten zusätzliche Kurse an oder sind Geschäftsstelle eine Vereins. Dann ist das eher ein langsames dahin siechen... 

Die Spezialisten oder Großen können sich kaum beklagen. 

Ich selbst kaufe kaum noch in den Läden.

Decke sicherlich 80-90% auf Messen da ich dort das finde was ich möchte und da auch einfach mehr anschauen kann. 

Den Rest überwiegend Online da einfach das Sortiment hier in der Region an meinen Bedürfnissen vorbei geht. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## jkc (2. März 2020)

Ich bin da bei Fantastic, hier mitten im Pott fahre ich zu allen besser sortierten Läden mindestens 30km was zu Öffnungszeiten wenn es schlecht läuft auch gerne Mal eine Stunde pro Weg dauert, ich gönne mir das hin und wieder Mal zu Unterhaltungszwecken, der Bedarf wird aber zu 99% online - weltweit -gedeckt; Rechne ich Fahrzeit und Stressfaktor gegen die Versandkosten auf, kommt der Versand mega günstig weg...
In den Läden um die Ecke habe ich die letzten 15 Jahre kaum mehr als Tageskarten + Gewissensberuhigungskäufe gekauft.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Was ich gerne im Angelladen sehen würde:
> - ne Ecke mit ner kleinen Auswahl an Second-Hand-Artikeln, vielleicht auch alter Angelliteratur
> - Lebendköder in Top-Qualität und/oder die Bereitschaft, wirklich schnell welche zu besorgen
> 
> ...



So etwas ähnliches gibt es hier bei der Arbeit um die Ecke. Aber leider viel zu selten. Bei dem kauf ich auch gern und recht viel ein. Sonst aber aus verschiedenen Gründen fast nur noch online.

Kleine Läden können sich behaupten, wenn sie irgendeinen Mehrwert bieten. Insbesondere die Idee mit den Angelkarten und einer Übersicht wäre tatsächlich mal eine hilfreiche Innovation. Normalerweise ist das aber gern so, dass der Höker vor Ort weniger Ahnung hat als ich mit gefährlichem Halbwissen aus dem Netz, wo man angeln darf, ob es besondere Regeln (abweichende Schonzeiten) gibt usw...und nur auf Drängen bereit ist, unter seinen Tisch in die dort liegenden Karten zu gucken.

Kleine klassische Angelläden haben halt mehrere Probleme: Die Auswahl ist beschränkt und meist nichtssagend. Am besten geht nun mal Material, das irgendwo in der Mitte liegt, kein richtiger Schrott aber auch nix für ambitionierte Angler. Dazu kommt, dass rein mengenmäßig kein Preis zustande kommen kann der mit großen Ketten alá FP oder Angeljoe konkurrieren kann. Mit online schon gar nicht. Spezielles Zubehör gibts fast gar nicht.

Und bequemer ist der Laden vor Ort nur dann, wenn er hat, was ich will. Muss er es bestellen, ist im Normalfall jeder halbwegs brauchbare Online Shop schneller. Und wenn ich ohnehin den Wunschartikel bestellen muss, dann bestell ich auch Kleinkram mit. 

Da liegt übrigens auch eine Chance für kleine Läden: Haben Sie viel, kauft man den Kleinkram da gleich mit ;-) .


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2020)

Hallo,

es kommt halt auch darauf an, was man kauft, eine Fliegenrute z.B. muss ich, mit Rolle dran, in der Hand haben und ein paar Würfe machen. Schließlich habe ich das Gerät den ganzen Tag in der Hand und werfe auch ständig damit. Das schafft man nur mit Freude, wenn das Gerät gut ausgewogen ist. Dies kann man nicht auf einer Seite beurteilen, seis im Internet oder in einem Katalog. Spielt für mich aber kaum mehr eine Rolle, da ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich keine mehr kaufen werden. Mein Gerätepark ist für fast alle Eventualitäten da gut bestückt. Bei Spinnruten halte ich es genau so, die muss ich mit Rolle dran in der Hand haben und hier kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass ich mir da im Laufe der Zeit noch die eine der andere zulegen werde. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (2. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> es kommt halt auch darauf an, was man kauft, eine Fliegenrute z.B. muss ich, mit Rolle dran, in der Hand haben und ein paar Würfe machen. Schließlich habe ich das Gerät den ganzen Tag in der Hand und werfe auch ständig damit. ...




Moin, selbst da sehe ich den Onlinehandel nicht zwingend im Nachteil. Das Angebot ist deutlich besser sondierbar und das Widerrufsrecht macht es möglich. Selbst wenn da 15€ Rücksendekosten wegen Überlänge auf mich zu kommen ist mir das oft lieber als mich durch den Verkehr zu einem Laden mit unbekanntem Lagerbestand zu quälen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> als mich durch den Verkehr zu einem Laden mit unbekanntem Lagerbestand zu quälen...
> Grüße JK



Hallo, 

das ist schon klar, eine Fahrt ins Blaue ist da nicht unbedingt zielführend. Da muss man schon in etwa wissen, was einem dort erwartet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. März 2020)

Lieber EINMAL Zeit aufwenden und mehreres Gerät in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren, als zu bestellen, zu warten und nicht zufrieden zu sein! 

Da investiert man definitiv mehr Zeit mit dem Rückgeschicke, den Wegen zur Post,  evtl. auch zur Bank, und die Wartezeit Retourenabwicklung, Rücküberweisung und warten auf die nächste Lieferung. 

Wird etwas falsches geliefert als bestellt ist oder ist der Artikel beschädigt, 
fragt man sich dann erst, warum man nicht gleich zum Fachhändler gefahren ist..... 

Wenn ich etwas bestelle und die Sendung wird geliefert und ich bin nicht zuhause, kann ich Sie erst am nächsten Tag bei der Post abholen. Ist wieder ein zusätzlicher Weg hin und zurück. 

Fahre ich zum Fachhändler, kostet mich das mit öffentlichen hin und zurück nur 4 € und ich habe Null Stress.


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Fahre ich zum Fachhändler, kostet mich das mit öffentlichen hin und zurück nur 4 € und ich habe Null Stress.


Na dann fahre mal mit Öffis zum Gerlinger, viel Spaß!

Man kann es jedenfalls nicht verallgemeinern, in größeren Städten oder Ballungsräumen mag das super funktionieren und ist auch sinnvoll; in der Pampa kann es sein, dass sich 20km Busfahrt plus eine halbe Stunde Fußmarsch zu einer zweistündigen Reise ungewissen Ausgangs entwickeln.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2020)

Bei mir kostet die Fahrt ins Nachbardorf 3,40, bei hin und Rückfahrt zum Angelladen wären ~11,50 fällig... oder ich fahre 20km auto für ein Sortiment, dass meinen Wünschen nicht gerecht wird... nää dann lieber bestellen


----------



## lustdorsch (2. März 2020)

Ich würde ja mehr im Angelladen kaufen,aber warum soll ich das Doppelte Bezahlen wie Online.Wir hatten bis Dezember einen Kleinen Kellerladen,nicht so günstig wie Online aber ich hab da alles gekauft.Der einzige Laden der noch da ist ist einfach nur Wucher,Köder meistens vergammelt(neue Köder im Karton verpackt und zu geklebt).Da bestelle ich Lieber oder wir fahren zum Akari(130km) und machen Grosseinkauf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Na dann fahre mal mit Öffis zum Gerlinger, viel Spaß!


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2020)

Fun fact: meine Frau war in der (Klein-) Stadt, um im letzten verbliebenen Haushaltswarenladen eine Backform zu kaufen. Das gute Stück hat 55€ gekostet. Später kam uns das etwas viel vor und wenige Klicks später wussten wir, dass wir die gleiche Form auch für 30€ hätten bekommen können.

So etwas ist heftig und nicht zeitgemäß. Viele Händler schlagen die üblichen 40% auf den EK und scheren sich einen Teufel um die Preise der Konkurrenz - wurde halt schon immer so gehandhabt. Langfristig wird das aber in die Hose gehen und es gibt auch Angelläden, die so wirtschaften.


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2020)

Mein Angelhändler ist echt netter Typ, und immer wird deftig an der Kasse abgerundet oder mal Kleinteile überschlägig berechnet. Er besorgt mir Marken, Karten, den ganzen Papierkrimskrams, gerne auch Blanko im vorab wenn el Potto mich besucht. Manchmal hat er interessante Altstücke da, und nen Kaffee und rumlungern ist jederzeit möglich. (Ich wusste, jetzt bin ich ein richtiger Angler als ich zum ersten mal eine Zigarette mit dem Oberlungerer, der offenbar in dem Laden wohnt geraucht habe).
Ok, der Laden hat alles für Raubfisch, und die Ruten und Nübsies die ich benötige, gibts da nicht (aber auch nirgendwo sonst in der Region). Herrje, das nötigste krieg ich dort, und vor allem sind Würmer, Maden 5 Gehminuten von meiner Wohnung entfernt galore vorhanden, jeden Tag von 10-20 Uhr (Sa16). Alle paar Jahre kauf ich Raubfischkram, oder auch mal ne Spinnkombo (die ich kaum benutze), da ist der Verkäufer fit, aber deutlich über Internetpreisen.
Ich hätte jedenfalls deutlich schlechter treffen können mit meinem Angelladen.
Und jetzt kommts: Dem Händler wird dieses Jahr der Mietladen gekündigt. Er weiß noch nicht wo er hinzieht, aber sicher nicht im Kiez, vmtl. Spandau.
Absolute Katastrophe, nix mehr mit schnell noch nen halben Maden holen. Da merkt man, wie wichtig ein gut erreichbarer Angelladen ist


----------



## fishhawk (2. März 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Na dann fahre mal mit Öffis zum Gerlinger, viel Spaß!



VGN sagt Samstag Früh 2 h 6min einfache Strecke, davon aber eine Stunde Fußmarsch ab Markt Bibart.  Der Rückmarsch schwer bepackt dürfte auch nicht lustig werden.  

Zum FP eine Stunde einfach, allerdings nur 5 min Fußmarsch.


----------



## thanatos (3. März 2020)

ja der Angelladen hat ausgelebt - es sei denn er ist in der heimlichen Wahrheit ein Waschsalon .
was bleibt einige Große in Ballungsgebieten , und einige die als Nebengewerbe betrieben werden .
Als gewinnbringendes Gewerbe ein Angelgeschäft betreiben - kaum noch möglich - einfach Schnee von gestern .
Ist irgendwie traurig habe es geliebt mir im Katalog was auszusuchen , ins Geschäft zu fahren ,es begutachten und bei Gefallen
zu kaufen .Es war einmal ....


----------



## Jürgen57 (3. März 2020)

Was haben wir nur früher gemacht,als es noch kein Onlinehandel gab???


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. März 2020)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Was haben wir nur früher gemacht,als es noch kein Onlinehandel gab???


Weite Wege, hohe Preise, kaum Auswahl. Ich trauere den alten Zeiten nicht nach.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Was haben wir nur früher gemacht,als es noch kein Onlinehandel gab???


Steine aneinandergerieben um Feuer zu machen?


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2020)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Was haben wir nur früher gemacht,als es noch kein Onlinehandel gab???



Wir haben mit etwas Überlegung, das gekauft was es gab , Schnur auf die Rolle gemacht , ans  Ende der Schnur einen Haken und Köder
und Fische gefangen.
Das klingt so als würdert ihr erst was fangen, seit man Euch erlärt, dass man nur mit einen Stella Ukles stippen kann und die Rute dazu 10T € kosten muss , Und früher habt ihr nis gefangen , mit dem angeblichen Schrott , den die Händler hatten und haben?
Oder entspricht das mehr der Tendenz- die großen Fische stehen weit enffernt?
Ich wess net, war jetzt mal wieder im Shop , gut 20 km Autobahn, der hatte zumindest 4 verschieden Spinnings da, in ungterwchiedliche Preisklassen, die durchaus in Beutschema passten . Ähnlich sortiert war der Carperbereich und NO Ruten und Köder .
Ja was soll der sonst hintun ? Von Extremstippern kann der nicht Leben.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Früher haben wir uns, wie heute auch, einfach mach der Decke gestreckt. Allerdings wurden einem damals selten Bedürfnisse geweckt, von denen man gar nicht gewusst hat, dass man sie hat. 

Aber es ist saugeil, heute mit modernem Zeug den alten Methoden nachzuhängen.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie wir früher überhaupt einen Fisch fangen konnten 

LG


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie wir früher überhaupt einen Fisch fangen konnten
> 
> LG


Meistens mit Sachen von der D.A.M. aus Gunzenhausen. Denn die konnte ein Ladner, wenn er wollte. problemlos bestellen. Von denen schauten auch echte Handlungsreisende regelmäßig vorbei und es gab einen guten Kundendienst, weit über die Jahre hinaus. Nebenbei hatten die Fische noch kein WLAN und konnten auch noch nicht lesen. Also wussten sie auch nicht, auf welches Zeug sie nicht zu reagieren hatten. Außerdem hatte der Kaiser noch einen langen Bart und wir schrieben Fetzen noch ungestraft mit "o"!


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2020)

u.U. findet auch im Wege der sogn Internentschwarmintelligenz eine Vorfixierung auf einige wenige Modelle statt
( ich les zwar nun nicht jeden Rutentröd- aber eigentlich sind  das fast immer die selben Empfehlungen)
damit latscht man in den Laden mit großer Vorprägung und guckt das was der Händler hat erst mal schräg an,
weil die geile Empfehlung aus dem nie lügenden WWW hamse ni da im laden;-))


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Meistens mit Sachen von der D.A.M. aus Gunzenhausen. Denn die konnte ein Ladner, wenn er wollte. problemlos bestellen. Von denen schauten auch echte Handlungsreisende regelmäßig vorbei und es gab einen guten Kundendienst, weit über die Jahre hinaus. Nebenbei hatten die Fische noch kein WLAN und konnten auch noch nicht lesen. Also wussten sie auch nicht, auf welches Zeug sie nicht zu reagieren hatten. Außerdem hatte der Kaiser noch einen langen Bart und wir schrieben Fetzen noch ungestraft mit "o"!



Ja das stimmt! 
DAM und auch Shakespeare hatte ich Viel! 
Shakespeare hatte damals, jedenfalls in Wiesbaden im Angelgeschäft auch so die ersten Wobbler auf dem Markt. 
Exorbitant teuer  da hab ich vorher ewig geprüft ob das Wasser auch frei von Hängern ist  Wenn  doch, hieß es tauchen 
Mein Vater leistete sich damals schon Sportex ,wa für mich als kleiner Pimpf unerreichbar 
Aber egal wie auch immer. .....gerade im Bereich Friedfisch ,hatten wir auch unsere Fische  
Zu der Zeit, waren wir super viel am Rhein und hatten auch ohne spezielle Haken, unzählige Schleien und Brassen 
Kann mich noch gut an die grünen Briefchen mit Vorfachhaken von Shakespeare erinnern, alles schön mit Goldhaken .....
Glaube bald, das Zeug war in den 70er teurer als heute? 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Glaube bald, das Zeug war in den 70er teurer als heute?


Ja. War es auch. In den 70ern und 80ern war Angelzeug extrem teuer. Gar kein Vergleich zu heute!

Da gab es auch in München noch den Niedermeier mit Hardy und exklusiven Eigenbauten. Da habe ich mich als Bub erst gar nicht reingetraut, weil es so so nobel und auch entsprechend teuer war. Ruten für weit über 1.000,- DM waren da keine Seltenheiten. Und Tarife von 1.000,- DM waren viel mehr, als es heute 500,- € sind.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja. War es auch. In den 70ern und 80ern war Angelzeug extrem teuer. Gar kein Vergleich zu heute!
> 
> Da gab es auch in München noch den Niedermeier mit Hardy und exklusiven Eigenbauten. Da habe ich mich als Bub erst gar nicht reingetraut, weil es so so nobel und auch entsprechend teuer war. Ruten für weit über 1.000,- DM waren da keine Seltenheiten. Und Tarife von 1.000,- DM waren viel mehr, als es heute 500,- € sind.


Schon verrückt oder? 
Es ist halt nicht alles schlechter geworden heutzutage, das empfindet man oft so , ich jedenfalls! 
Der Markt früher war halt sehr übersichtlich, weniger Konkurrenzprodukte vorhanden. ..
DAM Gunzenhausen ,war omnipräsent 
Bei Gunzenhausen, fällt mir sogar immer ein schönes Gewässer ein ,der Stadtweiher dort, da haben sie damals oft ihre Produkte getestet


----------



## Blueser (3. März 2020)

Bei uns wurde damals auf Grund der geographischen Lage viel selbstgebaut. 
Ich habe mir zum Beispiel aus Epoxidharz und Glasfaser von Abdrücken westlicher Originale meine Wobbler selber gemacht. Die habe ich heute noch und benutze sie auch.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Gar kein Vergleich zu heute!



DAM und Shakespeare beherrschten den Markt.

Haken gabs bei uns  im Laden meist nur gebunden als 10er Pack, von Schärfe und Stabilität gar nicht zu reden.

Schnur auf 100m-Spulen. Wollte man mehr als 100m musste man schauen, dass man zwei zusammenhängende 100m-Spulen bekam.

Preise im Vergleich zu Kaufkraft wesentlich höher.  Preis/Leistung meist niedriger.

Es gab zwar robuste Rollen, aber Schnurwicklung und Bremssensibiltät waren im Vergleich zu heute nicht unbedingt top.

Da hat sich die letzten 30 Jahre m.E. schon einiges zugunsten der Kunden verändert.

Aber trotdem haben wir auch damals mit Begeisterung gefischt und Angelsachen gekauft.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Der Kabarettist Werner Schneider bemerkte mal sehr treffend, dass man nur lange genug warten müsse, dass aus einer miesen Gegenwart eine Gute Alte Zeit wird. Diesen Satz kann man umbauen, wie man will, er wird immer seine Gültigkeit bewahren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. März 2020)

DAM-SteelPower Vorfach Leader kosteten Mitte bis Ende der 80er bei uns 4,20 DM, das sind die ältesten Briefchen die ich noch habe. Aber scharf ist der heute noch und den Zugtest eben hat er auch noch bestanden, so schlecht kann er dann also nicht sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> DAM-SteelPower Vorfach Leader kosteten Mitte bis Ende der 80er bei uns 4,20 DM, das sind die ältesten Briefchen die ich noch habe. Aber scharf ist der heute noch und den Zugtest eben hat er auch noch bestanden, so schlecht kann er dann also nicht sein.


Nee nee also schlecht fand ich das Zeug auch nicht! Wenn früher halt auch teuer !
Aber wie gesagt, wir haben früher auch Fische gefangen! 
Viele Grundideen die heute von der Branche  als nagelneu und hochrevolutioner angepriesen werden, gab es in den 80er auch schon in einer etwas anderen Form. 
Gerade beim Ansitzangeln waren die Methoden und Ideen, gar nicht so viel anders. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> DAM-SteelPower Vorfach Leader kosteten Mitte bis Ende der 80er bei uns 4,20 DM, das sind die ältesten Briefchen die ich noch habe. Aber scharf ist der heute noch und den Zugtest eben hat er auch noch bestanden, so schlecht kann er dann also nicht sein.


Was hat man damals pro Stunde netto verdient, was kostete ein Bier in der Kneipe, was die Tüte voll mit dem Wochenendeinkauf? Man muss alles einfach immer im Kontext der Zeit betrachten!

Vor bald 50 Jahren konnte man von einem Tausender seine Miete bezahlen, schiedlich leben und sogar ein billiges Auto fahren. Versuche das heute mal mit 500,- €. Und in 20... 30 Jahren werden wir mit rollenden Augen auf das Angelzeug schauen, das uns heute als Top Products anmutet. Wie damals eben auch. Es ist der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerade beim Ansitzangeln waren die Methoden und Ideen, gar nicht so viel anders.


Da haben wir uns das Runrig eben aus Tönnchenwirbeln und Perlen aus dem Nähkästchen selber zusammengeklötzelt. Heute gibts tolle grüne Nubsies dafür und in 40 Jahren was weiss ich alles. Aber das Run Rig wird alles überdauern.

Aber ich hadere deswegen auch nicht mit dem Schicksal!


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was hat man damals pro Stunde netto verdient, was kostete ein Bier in der Kneipe, was die Tüte voll mit dem Wochenendeinkauf? Man muss alles einfach immer im Kontext der Zeit betrachten!
> 
> Vor bald 50 Jahren konnte man von einem Tausender seine Miete bezahlen, schiedlich leben und sogar ein billiges Auto fahren. Versuche das heute mal mit 500,- €. Und in 20... 30 Jahren werden wir mit rollenden Augen auf das Angelzeug schauen, das uns heute als Top Products anmutet. Wie damals eben auch. Es ist der Lauf der Dinge.



Was die Preise angeht sehe ich das auch so! 
Aber schlechte Qualität wars nicht! 
War aber früher nicht nur mit Angelsachen so ,guck nur Fernseher ,Videorecorder etc .


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

Klar kann man mit 1000gr wg pilkknüppel Ükel stippen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es erstrebenswert ist - es gibt hochwertiges Material für nen recht schmalen Taler, ich verstehe nicht wie ein vernünftiger und normal denkender Mensch das früher so glorifizieren kann, mit dem Hinweis dass man ja auch so gefangen habe.
Mein Vater hat in Tadschikistan Karpfen mit ner Bambusrute ohne Rolle gefangen, das Problem war es den Fang nach Hause zu bekommen. Dennoch würde er sich das Equipment nicht zurück wünschen


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Alle Sachen waren zu ihrer Zeit auf dem bestmöglichen Niveau. Die Fernseher reichten voll und ganz für die handvoll Programme und die Vorfächer taten brav ihren Dienst. So wie es das Zeug heute auch tut und in der Zukunft vermutlich, ganz sicher nicht mehr so, weil dann andere Sachen up to date sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2020)

Hallo,

zur DAM in Gunzenhausen noch, da brauchte ich mal eine spezielle Schraube für den Kescherkopf (Klappkescher) plus Sicherungssplint. Mein langjähriger Angelhändler existierte nicht mehr, also bei DAM angerufen, drei Tage später war ein kleines Päckchen da, mit zweimal dem Gewünschten. Ohne Rechnung. Das waren noch Zeiten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur DAM in Gunzenhausen noch, da brauchte ich mal eine spezielle Schraube für den Kescherkopf (Klappkescher) plus Sicherungssplint. Mein langjähriger Angelhändler existierte nicht mehr, also bei DAM angerufen, drei Tage später war ein kleines Päckchen da, mit zweimal dem Gewünschten. Ohne Rechnung. Das waren noch Zeiten.
> 
> ...


Nicht nur anno tobak ... wenn die heute was da haben, helfen die einem ohne Gewese. Ging mir vor ein paar Jahren mit einem Schnurlaufröllchen für eine bereits ausgelistete Rolle so. Ein Anruf und ein paar Tage später ein kompletter Einbausatz ohne Rechnung.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber schlechte Qualität wars nicht!



Schlechte Qualität gab es damals wie heute.

Manche Klassiker wie z.B. Ambassadeur C-Serie waren früher vielleicht sogar noch hochwertiger. 

Nur musste man damals für gute Qualität kaufkraftbereinigt  deutlich mehr bezahlen und die Auswahl war auch wesentlich geringer.

Wer würde denn heutzutage freiwillig mit ner Mitchel 300 und ner blauen DAM Airway  auf Zander jiggen wollen?  Für die Kombo musste ich damals ein Jahr sparen.

Und für den Gegenwert der 4,20 DM für den 10er-Pack Steelpower-Haken bekommt man heutzutage ne 100er Schachtel wirklich rattenscharfe lose Iseama-Greifer, die man dann an die Schnur seiner Wahl binden kann.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

FTM finde ich super auch wenn die Sachen meist gruselig aussehen - auf der Messe in Dortmund nen Kescher gekauft, stopfen vom Stab verloren, email geschrieben, vier Tage später war der stopfen da. Habe afaik keinen Händler für ftm in der Nähe deswegen ging es so. Fand ich super


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde damals auf Grund der geographischen Lage viel selbstgebaut.
> Ich habe mir zum Beispiel aus Epoxidharz und Glasfaser von Abdrücken westlicher Originale meine Wobbler selber gemacht. Die habe ich heute noch und benutze sie auch.


Hast du mal Bilder davon?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie wir früher überhaupt einen Fisch fangen konnten
> 
> LG



Ich mich auch.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Schlechte Qualität gab es damals wie heute.
> 
> Manche Klassiker wie z.B. Ambassadeur C-Serie waren früher vielleicht sogar noch hochwertiger.
> 
> ...



Nunja  jiggen war früher noch gar nicht so weit verbreitet, da man keine Gufis hatte !
Da wurde mit Blinker ,Wobbler und Spinner gearbeitet! 
Klar gabs früher auch schon Müll aber das standart Zeug ,das es zum Teil bis zu 10 Jahren gab, war ausgereift und brauchbar .
Das darf man jetzt natürlich nicht mit der technischen Entwicklung vergleichen! 
Ich wollte auf Carbon auch nicht mehr verzichten heutzutage! 
Trotzdem gerade DAM und Shakespeare hatten gute und langlebige Sachen im Programm , Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel .
Muss allerdings zugeben, wenn ich heutzutage richtig was gutes haben möchte, muss man immer noch tief in die Tasche greifen. Wenn auch bezogen auf das Einkommen nicht mehr so schlimm wie  früher! 

LG Michael


----------



## Blueser (3. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du mal Bilder davon?


Mache ich nachher ...
Hier: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Material war das damalige Hobbyplast und Farbgebung mit Nitrolack, Rasselkugel ist auch drin. Überlackiert habe ich die damals mit PUR-Lack, welcher nach 30 Jahren immer noch klar und fest ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich finde, dass speziell das Kleinmaterial früher deutlich teurer war als heute (ins Verhältnis mit den Einkommen gesetzt) weniger die Ruten und Rollen.
Natürlich ist die Auswahl heutzutage geradezu gigantisch gegenüber früher, auch gibt es mehr Sonderangebote und Schnäppchen und es herrscht ein ganz anderer Konkurrenzdruck. Allerdings gibt es auch mehr Schund als früher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Trotzdem gerade DAM und Shakespeare hatten gute und langlebige Sachen im Programm



Das stimmt schon, hab auch noch DAM-Quick oder Shakespeare Sigma-Rollen, die nach wie vor funktionieren. Obwohl damals schon gebraucht gekauft, weil sonst für mein Budget zu teuer.  

Heintzblinker, Effzett und Mepps fangen auch nach wie vor Fisch. 

Aber damals war Abriss schon ein herber Schlag ins Kontor.  Da war dann selber basteln oft schon ne wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es auch mehr Schund als früher.



Auch das stimmt, mit dem steigenden Angebot auch ganz logisch.

Auch die ganze Spezialisierung / Zielfischangelei hat ja deutlich zugenommen.

Macht es für den kleinen Einzelhändler eben auch nicht einfacher, jetzt noch die Bedürfnisse der Kunden zu befriedigen.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, hab auch noch DAM-Quick oder Shakespeare Sigma-Rollen, die nach wie vor funktionieren. Obwohl damals schon gebraucht gekauft, weil sonst für mein Budget zu teuer.
> 
> Heintzblinker, Effzett und Mepps fangen auch nach wie vor Fisch.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so !
Es ist natürlich besser geworden ,spezieller ,moderner und schöner !
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, viele alte Dinge funktionieren heute noch ohne Probleme. 
Wir haben hier im AB auch zahlreiche Friedfischangler die heutzutage noch mit älteren Qualitätstackel am Wasser sind und sehr erfolgreich damit fischen .
Ich selbst besitze leider gar kein älteres Tackel mehr von früher, werde mir jedoch auch irgendwann welches kaufen! 
Dafür ist zB der Onlinehandel sehr gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Blueser (3. März 2020)

Hätte damals nie gedacht, dass nach 30 Jahren meine Selbstbauwobbler etwas Ruhm erhalten...


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hätte damals nie gedacht, dass nach 30 Jahren meine Selbstbauwobbler etwas Ruhm erhalten...


So wie der Meister an seinem Werk reift, reift das Werk mit der Zeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mache ich nachher ...
> Hier:
> 
> 
> ...





Blueser schrieb:


> Hätte damals nie gedacht, dass nach 30 Jahren meine Selbstbauwobbler etwas Ruhm erhalten...


Die sehen ja richtig gut aus.Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.Würden mir auch gefallen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2020)

Hallo,



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die sehen ja richtig gut aus.Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.Würden mir auch gefallen



Dito

Der Big-S ist wohl einer der meist kopierten Wobbler und das m.E. auch zurecht.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wir haben hier im AB auch zahlreiche Friedfischangler die heutzutage noch mit älteren Qualitätstackel am Wasser sind und sehr erfolgreich damit fischen .



Kommt drauf an, was man als "älter" bezeichnet.

Mein Standardtackle zum Friedfischangeln ist z.T. zwar 30+ Jahre alt, aber da war der Ruten/Rollenbau schon ganz gut entwickelt. 

Mit Gebrauchsgerät = Ruten/Rollen aus den 70er bis Mitte 80ern würde ich nur noch aus Spaß oder wegen der Tradition angeln, nicht weil ich überzeugt wäre, dass die Vorteile bieten.

Zum Thema Preisniveau:

Meine erste Ambassadeur 6001 C "made in sweden"  hätte im deutschen Handel 450,- DM gekostet.  Das wären damals ca. 50 Bruttostundenlöhne gewesen.

Hab sie mir dann aus USA besorgen lassen, da war es dann nur noch ein Drittel vom deutschen Preis.

Selbst DAM-Rollen "made in Germany" kosteten in USA nur die Hälfte wie in D.

Da haben sich die Marktpreise durch die Transparenz des Internets schon deutlich angenähert.

War damals aber natürlich nicht die Schuld der Einzelhändler vor Ort.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. März 2020)

Ich hatte mich jetzt kürzlich über den Online  Handel sehr ärgern müssen!  Deshalb bin ich momentan da etwas satt !
Dann kommt noch der Ärger mit Hermes DHL und Co dazu !
Insgesamt gesehen, muss ich sagen, man sollte vielleicht abwägen was und wo man im Internet kauft und was beim Händler vor Ort! 
Jedenfalls bin ich immer froh ,einen Händler vor Ort zu haben, wo ich schnell mal hinfahren kann was holen! 
Außerdem muss es auch Läden geben wo man mal schnell frische Köder bekommt! 

Habe jetzt demnächst vor ein paar Euros umzusätzen und bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wo ! Denke mal es gibt eine Mischung aus beidem ?

Die Ambidex hatte ich auch in verschiedenen Größen ! War schon eine gute Rolle, allerdings heute eine hochwertige Rolle von Daiwa oder Shimano kann halt wirklich mehr! 

Mir persönlich, das gilt allerdings nur für mich persönlich! Ist es in meinem Alter wichtig, hochwertige Produkte zu kaufen von namhaften Markenherstellern .
Hatte zum beispiel gerade eine Fehllieferung bekommen und bin jetzt in Besitz von einer China- Freilaufrolle 
Was ein Plunder ! Mit sowas muss man sich schämen am Wasser! 

Deshalb ist für mich der Fachhandel einfach zu bevorzugen, am liebsten vor Ort ,zur Not aber auch im Internet!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Ambidex hatte ich auch in verschiedenen Größen ! War schon eine gute Rolle, allerdings heute eine hochwertige Rolle von Daiwa oder Shimano kann halt wirklich mehr!



So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. In erster Linie ist der Einsatzzweck entscheidend.
Allein von der Robustheit sind die alten Modelle den heutigen doch mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar überlegen.
Die verbauten Materialien waren auch oftmals deutlich besser, wie vergleichbares aus der Moderne.

Klar, solche Vergleiche hinken so oder so irgendwann, moderne Rollen sind zb deutlich leichter, zum Spinnangeln aufgrund der Sofortstop-Lager auch zu bevorzugen.
Aber gerade beim Grundangeln auf Aal, Zander, Karpfen und ja auch das schwere Welsfischen, da findest du nicht viel Modernes was in der gleichen Preislage auch nur ansatzweise wirklich mithalten kann.
Ne große Penn Spinfisher oder auch Fin Nor-Rolle..da ist nix drin was ne alte Quick 270/5001, ne alte Daiwa 7000C/9000C oder SS5000 oder auch ne Shakespeare nicht auch schon hatte.
Oder schau dir mal alte italienische Alcedo's an, oder auch die guten alten Cardinals, wo noch kein Kunstoff im Getriebe zu finden war.
Bremsen kann man problemlos auf moderne Carbonscheiben wechseln, den Klicker kann man oft genug auch lautlos schalten und mit Geflecht kommen die alten Rollen im Prinzip alle klar.

Solche Rollen erzielen heute nicht von ganz ungefähr immer noch sehr gute Verkaufspreise wenn der Zustand stimmt.Einfache aber sehr robuste Technik, die auch ganz sicher noch in 50 Jahren funktionieren wird, wenn man von aktuellen Modellen schon alles vergessen hat. Das sind Rundum-Sorglospakete, die auch nach 40 Jahren und mehr noch jeden hiesigen Fisch gebändigt bekommen. 

Bestes Beispiel für sowas, wenngleich auch noch nicht ganz so alt, sind die klassischen Tournament BigPits von Daiwa aus den 80ern bis 90ern...S3000/5000/6000, und nicht zu vergessen die SS9000 Millionmax, wofür auch heute noch sehr viel Geld bezahlt wird. Allein eine Spule für diese Rolle geht sicher nicht für unter 100€ weg. Die Rolle ist für Karpfenangler sowas wie der heilige Gral.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. In erster Linie ist der Einsatzzweck entscheidend.
> Allein von der Robustheit sind die alten Modelle den heutigen doch mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar überlegen.
> Die verbauten Materialien waren auch oftmals deutlich besser, wie vergleichbares aus der Moderne.
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte mal doch, kann man sagen! 
Allerdings hatte ich damit auch wirklich hochwertiges Gerät gemeint! 
Als Beispiel würde ich zB mal die Daiwa Saltiga anführen. ...damit habe ich zB eine Rolle in der Hand mit der ich alle jemals gebauten Shakespeare Rollen sowohl in Qualität wie auch im Können weit übertreffe .
Rollen von dieser Serie habe ich schon wirklich gequält! Selbst im Drill mit großen kapitalen Fischen ist Sie nahezu unzerstörbar und gibt einem immer noch das Gefühl über Reserven zu verfügen! 
Was ich halt damit sagen möchte ist, wenn man die Topmodelle zum Vergleich von früher ranzieht ,muss man halt auch ein Topmodell von heute dagegen setzen !
Dann merkt man auf jeden Fall den Unterschied! 

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2020)

Sagen kann man viel, man sollte es besser auch wissen, sprich die Rollen selbst zerlegt/gewartet haben haben um solche Vergleiche überhaupt machen zu können.

Der Unterschied besteht in erster Linie in der Moderne, inklusive viel Bling Bling was unnötig ist (wer brauch bitte Magsealed?)

Abgesehen davon hinkt dein Vergleich, wenn du Shakespeares mit einer Daiwa Saltiga vergleichen möchtest. Shakespeare war nichtmal der Hersteller, das war Ohmori in Japan. Jedem Shakespeare Modell geht ein eigenes Ohmori-Modell voraus, welche oftmals eine deutlich bessere Qualität wie die Lizenzbauten haben.
Die liegen aber dennoch allesamt preislich deutlich unter den damaligen top Daiwa-Rollen, mit denen man dann schon eher vergleichen sollte.
In den späten 70ern die SS-Serie (vergleichbare Getriebequali aus Bronze hat auch keine Saltiga/Stella), oder mit etwas modernerem wie einer SS9000 Millionmax (kostet top erhalten auch heute noch gern mal 400 Schleifen...im Karpfenbereich gibt es nichts vergleichbares, selbst Shimano bekommt diesen Spulenhub/Schnurverlegung bis heute nicht hin).
Wegenmeiner kannst auch mit ner DAM 5001 vergleichen, auch diesem Modell macht eine Saltiga nix vor...Getriebe aus Edelstahl und gehärteter Bronze, selbst wenn die mal nicht mehr kurbelbar sein sollte aufgrund eines zu starken Fisches, das Getriebe wird dadurch nicht kaputtgehen oder gar Zähne verlieren. Da können sich moderne Rollen ganz ganz weit hinten anstellen. Denn solche Getriebebauweisen gibt es heute einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sagen kann man viel, man sollte es besser auch wissen, sprich die Rollen selbst zerlegt/gewartet haben haben um solche Vergleiche überhaupt machen zu können.
> 
> Der Unterschied besteht in erster Linie in der Moderne, inklusive viel Bling Bling was unnötig ist (wer brauch bitte Magsealed?)
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht in diesem Forum ! Danke für den Beitrag! 
Ist aber nicht schlimm, kann nicht jeder aus dem Metallgewerbe kommen und sich mit Werkstoffkunde beschäftigt haben 
Nur so aus Spaß  Bronze kann man nicht härten und wenn doch, würde Sie absolut ihren Sinn verfehlen 
Desweiteren ist Edelstahl zwar sehr zäh aber nicht sehr hart ,verformt sich also unter Belastung schneller! Und ich nehme es vorweg ,kann man auch nicht härten !
Edelstahl als reibende und bewegliche Teile sind für ein Getriebe eher ungeeignet, da sie dazu neigen zu fressen oder sich unter Druck sogar kaltverschweißen ......
Also kein Merkmal für hohe Festigkeit sondern ein Merkmal dafür dass das Getriebe nicht verkapselt ist 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2020)

Meine Lidl-Rolle ist auch ein Alphatier.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Lidl-Rolle ist auch ein Alphatier.


Dann ist die bestimmt aus gehäteter Bronze 

LG Michael


----------



## degl (4. März 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> DAM und Shakespeare beherrschten den Markt.
> 
> Haken gabs bei uns  im Laden meist nur gebunden als 10er Pack, von Schärfe und Stabilität gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> ...



Ja,..........für uns Kunden und Angler hat sich viel unseren "Gunsten" geändert...........aber zu Ungunsten der Fische.......... 

Wenn ich an meine Anfänge denke, war Zander ne echte Seltenheit, nicht im Wasser sondern an unserer Angel(ist schon 55 Jahre her)

gruß degl


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht in diesem Forum ! Danke für den Beitrag!
> Ist aber nicht schlimm, kann nicht jeder aus dem Metallgewerbe kommen und sich mit Werkstoffkunde beschäftigt haben
> Nur so aus Spaß  Bronze kann man nicht härten und wenn doch, würde Sie absolut ihren Sinn verfehlen
> Desweiteren ist Edelstahl zwar sehr zäh aber nicht sehr hart ,verformt sich also unter Belastung schneller! Und ich nehme es vorweg ,kann man auch nicht härten !
> ...



Ich werd hier mit Sicherheit jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber nur soviel:
Öffne eine alte Quick und mach gern ne Materialanalyse, speziell vom Großrad.

Alles andre lasse ich ganz bewußt unkommentiert, gehört hier nicht hin und ist mir eh zu blöde.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt!
> DAM und auch Shakespeare hatte ich Viel!
> Shakespeare hatte damals, jedenfalls in Wiesbaden im Angelgeschäft auch so die ersten Wobbler auf dem Markt.
> Exorbitant teuer  da hab ich vorher ewig geprüft ob das Wasser auch frei von Hängern ist  Wenn  doch, hieß es tauchen
> ...



War bei mir/uns genauso!  Marktführer DAM und Shakespeare, mein Händler damals hatte fast nur diese 2 Marken. 
So habe ich fast nur DAM und Shakespearegerät gefischt. Die Wobblerserie von S. Big -, Medi- und Mini S habe ich damals alle gehabt. 

Heute habe ich noch den Big S. Als Spinner gab's den Colonel von Balzer, der bei mir recht fängig war. DAM hat in Deutschland als erster Gummifische und Twister (Mr. Twister) angeboten, von denen habe ich auch alles gehabt. Mein Taschengeld als Schüler und meinen Lehrlingslohn
habe ich in großes und kleines Gerät investiert. 

Obwohl der Angelraum recht überschaubar war und ich ihn schon fast auswendig kannte, war jeder Besuch immer ein besonderes Erlebnis! 

Immer, wenn die neuen Kataloge auslagen, habe ich mich gefragt, ob meine Angelausrüstung jemals komplett sein würde... 
Damals in den 80igern waren an den Wolfsburger Gewässern 3 Ruten erlaubt. Die zu beangelnden Fische waren keine Riesen. 
Jedenfalls wurde nicht auf Wels geangelt, da nicht besetzt. Dieser Haushaltswarenladen mit Angler Ecke hat es viele Jahre gegeben und es gab wohl nie Zeiten, wo kein Kunde im Laden war... 

Heute haben wir den Angelladen zuhause (per Internet) oder haben die Wahl, zu unserem Gerätehändler zu fahren, um dort nett zu plauschen und etwas größeres oder kleineres mitzunehmen. 
Leider gibt's keine Papierkataloge so wie früher mehr, in Gunzenhausen wird kein Angelgerät mehr produziert und trotzdem halte ich bei jedem (neuen) Gerätehändler, wenn ich mal bei einem vorbeifahre.
Erinnert ihr euch noch an die verschiedenen Düfte von Futter und Aromen, wenn man in ein Angelgeschäft ging?  In jedem roch es anders, finde ich... 

Das sind /waren immer Momente, wo ich den Besuch eines Angelshops eher vorziehen, als einen im Internet.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich werd hier mit Sicherheit jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber nur soviel:
> Öffne eine alte Quick und mach gern ne Materialanalyse, speziell vom Großrad.
> 
> Alles andre lasse ich ganz bewußt unkommentiert, gehört hier nicht hin und ist mir eh zu blöde.



Wenn man eine Falschaussage wiederholt wird noch lange keine wissenschaftliche Aussage daraus! 
Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht, es gehört hier nicht her !
Trotzdem  nochmal!  Bronze kann man nicht härten und wenn doch würde Sie ihren Sinn verfehlen!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die verschiedenen Düfte von Futter und Aromen, wenn man in ein Angelgeschäft ging? In jedem roch es anders, finde ich...



Jo stimmt, mir haben immer die Leute leid getan welche dort arbeiten, die den ganzen Tag dem Mief von irgendwelchen Chemikalien ausgesetzt sind!
Dieser Geruch von Aromastoffen aus dem Chemiebaukasten, ist ja nicht alles, es mischt sich in der Regel mit dem Gestank von billigem Kunststoff.

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht in diesem Forum ! Danke für den Beitrag!
> Ist aber nicht schlimm, kann nicht jeder aus dem Metallgewerbe kommen und sich mit Werkstoffkunde beschäftigt haben
> Nur so aus Spaß  Bronze kann man nicht härten und wenn doch, würde Sie absolut ihren Sinn verfehlen
> Desweiteren ist Edelstahl zwar sehr zäh aber nicht sehr hart ,verformt sich also unter Belastung schneller! Und ich nehme es vorweg ,kann man auch nicht härten !
> ...


Hallo Michael, ob man Bronze härten kann, keine Ahnung. Aber der Begriff Bronze ist ja so vielfältig, und das es weiche und harte Bronzelegierungen gibt, das weiß ich bestimmt. Und mit den passenden Zusatzstoffe in der Legierung wird dann die spezielle Bronze daraus, egal ob Rotguss oder Phosphorbronze, Manganbronze etc. etc. Genau so wie der Begriff Edelstahl ja nicht nur für V2A oder V4A gebraucht wird, selbst ein unlegierter Stahl kann ein Edelstahl sein.  Und warum sollte ein Edelstahl nicht hart sein, jedes Küchenmesser ist härtbar und jeder Meißel auch, und beides besteht aus Edelstahl. Ich weiß nicht welche Stahlsorte damals in den großen DAMs verbaut wurde, aber die Mischung paßte schon. 
Wenn ich aber die vielen Rollengetriebe bedenke, die ich schon offen vor mir hatte, dann ist die Abnutzungserscheinung der alten Rollengetriebezahnräder doch anders, weil geringer wie bei den modernen Rollen. Auch sind die Getriebe anders aufgebaut und Massiver, was ja in meinen Augen dem heutigen LT-Wahn geschuldet ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, ob man Bronze härten kann, keine Ahnung. Aber der Begriff Bronze ist ja so vielfältig, und das es weiche und harte Bronzelegierungen gibt, das weiß ich bestimmt. Und mit den passenden Zusatzstoffe in der Legierung wird dann die spezielle Bronze daraus, egal ob Rotguss oder Phosphorbronze, Manganbronze etc. etc. Genau so wie der Begriff Edelstahl ja nicht nur für V2A oder V4A gebraucht wird, selbst ein unlegierter Stahl kann ein Edelstahl sein.  Und warum sollte ein Edelstahl nicht hart sein, jedes Küchenmesser ist härtbar und jeder Meißel auch, und beides besteht aus Edelstahl. Ich weiß nicht welche Stahlsorte damals in den großen DAMs verbaut wurde, aber die Mischung paßte schon.
> Wenn ich aber die vielen Rollengetriebe bedenke, die ich schon offen vor mir hatte, dann ist die Abnutzungserscheinung der alten Rollengetriebezahnräder doch anders, weil geringer wie bei den modernen Rollen. Auch sind die Getriebe anders aufgebaut und Massiver, was ja in meinen Augen dem heutigen LT-Wahn geschuldet ist.



Also ! Bronze kann man selbstverständlich nicht härten, da es eine Legierung aus NE Metallen ist! 
Natürlich gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Legierungen bei Bronze aber alle haben mehr oder weniger den Sinn weich zu sein um dadurch die Laufeigenschaften von beweglichen Teilen zu verbessern! 
Deshalb selbst wenn man Bronze härten könnte, würde man der Bronze ihre Eigenschaften nehmen! 

Edelstahl ist eine Bezeichnung für Metalle die im Metallgewerbe unüblich ist, diese Bezeichnung wurde für das Marketing geschaffen um zB eine Spüle oder ähnliches besser an den Mann bringen zu können! Ähnlich wie zB der Begriff Seelachs, verkäuft sich besser als Köhler 
Man spricht im Fachchagon von Nirosta und VA Stählen ( Grupp Versuch Alpha )
Das besondere an diesen Stählen ist der Nickel und Chrom Eintrag!  Eigenschaften sind wie von mir oben beschrieben. 

Küchenmesser oder andere Stähle die man härten kann sind Silberstähle ( kein Silber enthalten ) Werkzeugstähle etc.
Diese Stähle sind härtbar ,da Sie über einen Gewissen Anteil an Kohlenstoff verfügen und bei Wärmeeintrag diesen aufnehmen können! Wenn der Stahl unter Wärme den Kohlenstoff dann aufgenommen hat, wird der Werkstoff dann mit Kälte ( Wasser ,Öl ,Luft ) abgeschreckt! Dadurch bleibt der Kohlenstoff im Stahl und der Stahl wird härter ! Man spricht von Härten ,Einsatzhärten etc .


LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Dann ist die bestimmt aus gehäteter Bronze
> 
> LG Michael



Keine Ahnung Micha, ich wollte nur andeuten, das auch große Discounter über Prospekte und Onlinehandel die Angelläden fleißig flankieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Es ist doch ganz egal ob es Edelstahl, V2A Stahl, vergüteter Stahl, Werkzeugstahl, Baustahl oder was weiß ich für ein Stahl war, im Katalog stand damals "Hochwertiges, gefräßtes Präzisions-Schraubenradgetriebe  aus Bronze und Stahl". Und die sind einfach stabiler und besser als die moderne Druckgußerzeugnisse.
PS: Meine Ausbildung war im Stahlwerk Osnabrück
Edit: Und nicht im Büro


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung Micha, ich wollte nur andeuten, das auch große Discounter über Prospekte und Onlinehandel die Angelläden fleißig flankieren.


Absolut! 
Gerade zum Thema, hab ich im Moment wieder eine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht mit Onlinehandel !
Habe eine Wallerrute vorgestern bezahlt und wurde gerade geliefert! 

Top


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz egal ob es Edelstahl, V2A Stahl, vergüteter Stahl, Werkzeugstahl, Baustahl oder was weiß ich für ein Stahl war, im Katalog stand damals "Hochwertiges, gefräßtes Präzisions-Schraubenradgetriebe  aus Bronze und Stahl". Und die sind einfach stabiler und besser als die moderne Druckgußerzeugnisse.
> PS: Meine Ausbildung war im Stahlwerk Osnabrück



Die Saltiga hat aber selbstverständlich kein Druckguss Getriebe, Das sind Dreh und Fräßteile aus hochwertigem EC 80 Stahl  ( Werksnorm )
Ich will ja auch, so wie ich hier als erstes geschrieben hatte ,die alten Sachen gar nicht schlecht machen! 
Nur kann man heute in der Serienfertigung viel präzieser fertigen und natürlich hat man seit dem auch in der Werkstoffkunde weiter geforscht !

Desweiteren ,lies dir dann mal alles durch, war ich der erste der die alten Dinge als durchaus qualitativ gut befunden hatte !
Nur ist es halt nicht so, das heute alles Dreck ist!  

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Falschaussage wiederholt wird noch lange keine wissenschaftliche Aussage daraus!
> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht, es gehört hier nicht her !
> Trotzdem  nochmal!  Bronze kann man nicht härten und wenn doch würde Sie ihren Sinn verfehlen!



Intension immernoch nicht verstanden und von Galvanik auch keine Ahnung.
Unterhalte dich mit den ehemaligen DAM-Rollenbauern inwiefern meine Aussage eine Ente war.
Und danach unterhalten wir uns, was eine Saltiga mehr kann...vielleicht kann man damit ja Kaffee kochen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Intension immernoch nicht verstanden und von Galvanik auch keine Ahnung.
> Unterhalte dich mit den ehemaligen DAM-Rollenbauern inwiefern meine Aussage eine Ente war.
> Und danach unterhalten wir uns, was eine Saltiga mehr kann...vielleicht kann man damit ja Kaffee kochen.


Was bitte hat das mit Galvanik zu tun? 
Du blamierst dich immer mehr!


----------



## Tobias85 (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit Galvanik zu tun?
> Du blamierst dich immer mehr!



Ich hab von Angelrollen ja wenig Ahnung, aber Bimmelrudi auch nur ansatzweise fachliche Defizite in Sachen Angelrollen und deren Bauteilen zu unterstellen grenzt ja schon fast an Ketzerei.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab von Angelrollen ja wenig Ahnung, aber Bimmelrudi auch nur ansatzweise fachliche Defizite in Sachen Angelrollen und deren Bauteilen zu unterstellen grenzt ja schon fast an Ketzerei.



Sorry aber Kacke kann man nicht polieren genau wie manche Aussagen! 
Das ist fachlich einfach totale Humbug !
Wenn jemand von gehärteter Bronze spricht! 
Oder Galvanik mit einbringt ,das ist eine Oberflächenbeschichtung durch ein Elektrolytverfahren ! Schützt zB vor Oxidation! 


Wenn du wie du selbst geschrieben hast keine Ahnung hast, solltest du mich nicht angreifen! 
Ich würde hier auch mir kein Urteil bilden wenn es über Rutenbau geht!  Davon habe ich zB sogut wie keine Ahnung! 
Das ist nicht böse gemeint! Ich bin auch nicht hier um mich zu streiten  !!!!!
Nur wenn mir hier einer irgendwas vom Pferd erzählt sollte man auch es besser wissen und das richtet sich nicht gegen Dich ! Was ich hier schreibe ist einfach Grundlagenwissen aus dem Metallbereuch und in jedem Fachkundebuch nachlesbar !

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit Galvanik zu tun?
> Du blamierst dich immer mehr!



Informiere dich darüber, dann können wir gern weiter diskutieren.

Im übrigen gibt es keine einzige Angelrolle, dessen Getriebe sich unter Druck verschweißt, dennoch Edelstahl benutzt wurde....funktioniert schon über 50 Jahre problemlos.
Äpfel und Birnen sind dir hoffentlich bekannt.

Was Bronze angeht, dann suche mal nach Phosphorbehandlung....das gab es bereits vorm 1.WK im Schiffsbau.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Informiere dich darüber, dann können wir gern weiter diskutieren.
> 
> Im übrigen gibt es keine einzige Angelrolle, dessen Getriebe sich unter Druck verschweißt, dennoch Edelstahl benutzt wurde....funktioniert schon über 50 Jahre problemlos.
> Äpfel und Birnen sind dir hoffentlich bekannt.
> ...


Du redest einen Schwachsinn!  
Ich außerdem niemals behauptet das sich das Getriebe verschweißt hat. ...sondern davon gesprochen dass das Material zum Kaltverschweißen neigt! 
Alleine daran merkt man schon das Du nicht aus der Branche bist, sonst würdest du den Unterschied kennen! 
Es nutzt auch nichts immer wieder neu Fachbegriffe hier einzubringen um Mitleser zu beeindrucken! Wenn man sich selbst damit nur unzureichend auskennt 
Ich beanspruche nicht die alleinige Weisheit für mich gepachtet zu haben, aber so groben Unfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen! 

Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint!  Mir geht's auch nicht darum hier irgendwelche Mitleser zu belustigen die noch weniger Plan haben! 
Es ist einfach so, wenn du mich angreifst und besser wissen möchtest, kein Problem aber dann muss es fachlich auch passen! 
Zumal ich mich jetzt nochmals wiederhole ,ich war der erste der hier geschrieben hatte , früher war die Qualität in den meisten Fällen eine Gute !
Nur es ist halt nicht so, das man heute die Qualität nicht mehr bekommen kann! 
Auch ich kann mir nicht einmal im Monat eine Rolle in dieser Preisklasse kaufen! 
Braucht man auch nicht! Die halten! 

Um hier nicht weiter die Sensationslust einiger weniger zu brfriedigen ,biete ich dir an auf ganz freundlicher und sachlicher Basis die Diskussion bei Bedarf über PN vortzusetzen .
Es liegt mir fern, Streit zu suchen oder jemanden lächerlich machen zu wollen oder wir auch immer! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Es bringt uns garantiert weiter, wenn sich hier zwei streiten und der Rest voller Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit blickt.

Ich habe das Thema am Wochenende mit einigen Leuten an Hand von einem Beispiel besprochen. Und wir kamen immer wieder zu dem gleichen Resultat. Man muss den Ladnern auch zugestehen, dass sie noch ein Leben neben ihrem Laden und ihrem Onlinehandel führen wollen und SOLLEN. Sie sind ja nicht unsere Leibeigenen, die nur existieren, um uns zu bespaßen und zu versorgen haben. Nebenbei ist es ja nicht wirklich so, dass wir  deswegen keine Einkaufsalternativen mehr haben. Ja, um viele Läden ist es schade, aber diese Menschen wollen auch leben!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. März 2020)

Wenn es dir so fernliegt, warum versuchst du es dann.
 Lese bitte meine Beiträge nochmal, schön langsam und auch gern 2x.

Ps: jemanden des Schwachsinns zu bezichtigen ist sehr wohl persönlich  gemeint.

Ich warte immer noch auf stichhaltige Argumente die für Modern und teuer sprechen....da kam außer heiße Luft noch nix.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Rudi ,ich habe das Angebot gemacht! 
Mit dem Schwachsinn, hast du recht! 
Ich ziehe das Wort zurück und entschuldige mich dafür! 
Hier in diesem Thread werde ich es aber nicht mehr weiter diskutieren! 
Die Gemüter sind erhitzt ,da schließe ich mich nicht aus !
Trotzdem ist es so wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der Dritte! 
Hoffe das wir uns wenigstens da die Hand reichen können? 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> [Angelhändler]
> Sie sind ja nicht unsere Leibeigenen, die nur existieren, um uns zu bespaßen und zu versorgen haben.


Was, wann wurde das beschlossen? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?!


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was, wann wurde das beschlossen? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?!


   ... dann stell dich mal in den Verkauf. Aber sag vorher Bescheid, wenn sich die Kinskis aller Stufen Raum verschaffen ... das möchte ich zu gerne sehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ... dann stell dich mal in den Verkauf. Aber sag vorher Bescheid, wenn sich die Kinskis aller Stufen Raum verschaffen ... das möchte ich zu gerne sehen.


Ich habe mich ja durchaus umgesehen bevor ich beschloss nur noch akademisches Interesse an richtiger Arbeit zu haben - Altenpflege, Gastro, GaLabau und Last but not least Heimelektronikeinzelhandel zur Weihnachtszeit- mir macht es grundsätzlich Spaß mit Menschen zu arbeiten und ich bin Dienstleistungsorientiert aber was einen Angelladen für mich zur Vorhölle machen würde wären die Angler. Konsumenten von Heimelektronik erzählen selten von ihren Geräten zu Hause und erwarten dafür nicht, übers Köpfchen gestreichelt zu bekommen 
Aber falls eine der Ketten einen Filialleiter für Nordhessen sucht wäre ich geneigt kurz drüber nachzudenken


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja durchaus umgesehen bevor ich beschloss nur noch akademisches Interesse an richtiger Arbeit zu haben - Altenpflege, Gastro, GaLabau und Last but not least Heimelektronikeinzelhandel zur Weihnachtszeit- mir macht es grundsätzlich Spaß mit Menschen zu arbeiten und ich bin Dienstleistungsorientiert aber was einen Angelladen für mich zur Vorhölle machen würde wären die Angler. ... Aber falls eine der Ketten einen Filialleiter für Nordhessen sucht wäre ich geneigt kurz drüber nachzudenken


Da kann ich mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, wie du abgehst, wenn dich am Samstag alle erst zutexten, deinen Kaffee wegsaufen und dann Angeln gehen, während du bis um 4, oder 5 im Laden stehst, während zu Hause die Frau durch die Decke geht, weil Töpfchen zum 428ten mal fragt, wann Pappi endlich zum spielen heim kommt. Bleib lieber beim akademischen Interesse ... das schont den Nerv, die Familie UND du kommst selber zum Fischen. Ali sei Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss den Ladnern auch zugestehen, dass sie noch ein Leben neben ihrem Laden und ihrem Onlinehandel führen wollen und SOLLEN. Sie sind ja nicht unsere Leibeigenen, die nur existieren, um uns zu bespaßen und zu versorgen haben. Nebenbei ist es ja nicht wirklich so, dass wir deswegen keine Einkaufsalternativen mehr haben. Ja, um viele Läden ist es schade, aber diese Menschen wollen auch leben!



So lange der Transport zu diesen Preisen möglich ist, wird sich am Online-Handel, Internet-Shops und weltweitem Handelsplattformen nicht ändern. Wenn jedes Päckchen 30 Euros oder mehr kosten würden, brauchte kein Geschäft sich um irgend etwas fürchten. Doch unsere Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität sorgt dafür, das wir  unsere Geschäfte hier vor Ort selbst in den Ruin treiben. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn die Rolle 30 Euros mehr kostet als im Internet. Ich bin hier in der glücklichen Lage, im Umkreis von 10 km gleich 4 Läden zu haben, also werden die auch einigermaßen gleich bedacht. Und trotzdem lockt doch noch das Internet, es geht mir da genau so wie fast allen anderen Anglern. Und wenn ich dann an unsere Einkaufssituation denke, außer an der Tanke gibt es keine Laden mehr, dann könnte ich wiederum kotzen. Aber diese ganzen Probleme sind von uns selber inszeniert worden und wir werden es leider nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Ach Kinners... bleibt entspannt. Ändern werdet ihr es mit zahlreichen Konjunktiven eh nicht!

Ich erfülle mir meine kleinen Wünsche, so es geht, auf der Stippermesse, oder doch mal im Angelladen. Und den Kleinkram liefert mir Ebay kostenfrei, oder wenigstens sehr günstig ins Haus. Ob dann das Blei rund, oder besonders rund ist, tut mich nicht aufregen.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> . Bleib lieber beim akademischen Interesse ... das schont den Nerv, die Familie UND du kommst selber zum Fischen. Ali sei Dank!


Ich sagte ich würde kurz überlegen, ein Blick auf meine Gehaltsabrechnung in Relation zur Arbeitszeit würde die Spinnerei wohl beenden


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sagte ich würde kurz überlegen, ein Blick auf meine Gehaltsabrechnung in Relation zur Arbeitszeit würde die Spinnerei wohl beenden



Außerdem würde dich der Ükel-Rabatt finanziell in den Wahnsinn treiben


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2020)

Kommen wir doch mal zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema! 

Meiner Meinung stirbt der Angelladen dann, wenn trotz gut gehendem Geschäft kein Nachfolger (evtl. Familienmitglied) gefunden werden kann. 

Wenn aus Alters- und Gesundheitsgründen, evtl. aus finanziellen Gründen eine weiterführung des Geschäftes nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist, dann  muß  das Geschäft leider aufgegeben werden. Das kann überall passieren,  sowohl in der Stadt auch auf dem Land. 

Ich zerbreche mir nur selten fremde Köpfe,  aber unser kleine Angelladen vor Ort verkauft,  außer vielleicht in der Vorweihnachtszeit, zwischen Oktober und April kaum was. Fürs Anfischen und Königsangeln stiftet der Laden zwar Sachpreise bzw. werden von unserem Schatzmeister dort eingekauft, aber der Geräteverkauf läuft sonst so gut wie gar nicht. 

Die Preise waren meist Ladenhüter, die sich nicht verkaufen ließen. Solange ein Geschäft neu eröffnet hat, läuft der Verkauf für 2-3 Jahre relativ gut. 
Bekommt man als Stammkunde keine Prozente beim Einkauf, geht man eben woanders hin, sehe ich an mir selbst. 

Bei meinem Stammhändler bekomme ich immer 10% und Rollenservice gratis, gelegentlich bekomme ich auch Aufnäher aus dem Angelbereich geschenkt. 

In meinem Heimatort haben schon viele alteingesessene Geschäfte wegen zu wenig Kundschaft und Nachfrage schließen müssen (Buchladen, Feinkostgeschäft, Gaststätte usw.). 
Sie stehen nun leer und finden keine anderen Pächter, Mieter oder Eigentümer. 
Es fehlen zum einen Parkmöglichkeiten und die Laufkundschaft ist recht wenig. Keine guten Voraussetzungen für ein langjähriges und erfolgreiches Geschäft....


----------



## degl (4. März 2020)

Nun...bei uns in der Kreisstadt ist ab morgen beim Tackler die alljährliche 30%-Aktion..........da ist dann wieder besonderer Andrang

gruß degl


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kommen wir doch mal zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema!
> 
> Meiner Meinung stirbt der Angelladen dann, wenn trotz gut gehendem Geschäft kein Nachfolger (evtl. Familienmitglied) gefunden werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ist heutzutage in vielen Angelläden so !
Leider! 
Das mit dem Generationswechsel ist garantiert auch ein Argument. .....
Wir hier haben einen sehr schönen großen Angelladen mit viel Kundschaft und großer Auswahl! 
Trotzdem wenn ich mir Zuhause etwas ausgeguckt habe muß ich es dann dort oft bestellen! Das sehe ich heutzutage auch für  ein großes Problem, das selbst die großen Läden lange nicht alles auf Vorrat haben können, geschweige halt die kleinen Läden! 
Da kann ich natürlich auch wieder die Leute gut verstehen, die sagen ich bestelle vom Sofa! 
Was man zudem online auch noch hat ist eine Transparenz der Preise , je nach dem kann das aufs Jahr gesehen schon einiges ausmachen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Als Beispiel würde ich zB mal die Daiwa Saltiga anführen. ...damit habe ich zB eine Rolle in der Hand mit der ich alle jemals gebauten Shakespeare Rollen sowohl in Qualität wie auch im Können weit übertreffe .
> Rollen von dieser Serie habe ich schon wirklich gequält! Selbst im Drill mit großen kapitalen Fischen ist Sie nahezu unzerstörbar und gibt einem immer noch das Gefühl über Reserven zu verfügen!
> Was ich halt damit sagen möchte ist, wenn man die Topmodelle zum Vergleich von früher ranzieht ,muss man halt auch ein Topmodell von heute dagegen setzen !
> Dann merkt man auf jeden Fall den Unterschied!


@Waller Michel
Doch Michel, der Bimmelrudi hat recht. 
Eine Rolle, die in einem Drill kaputt geht, ist eh Schrott. 
Wie z.B. die mittelgroße Cormoran Reel No.1 LN20 Wormgear-Verlegung. Da haben wir 2 sofort in je einem Einsatz vom Boot getötet.

Vor allem zählt selber zerlegen, analysieren, experimentieren, Schmierung verbessern, vergleichen, Lasttests usw. etc. etc.

Ich kenne die kleinere Version der Saltiga, die Saltist in- und auswendig.  Die Saltiga hat eine schale Emulation der Rücklaufsperren von Daiwa&Shakespeare aus den 70ern drin, als zusätzliche Sperre, warum wohl?
Das neue auf leicht und komfortabel getrimmte ist von der Mechanik her weit weit kein Vergleich mit einer Daiwa Silver, Gold GS oder Shakespeare Ambidex und ihre Abkömmlinge, die ab 1975-78 auftauchten. 
Die Daiwa GS9 und BG90 werden immer noch von Daiwa angeboten, nach nun rund 42 Jahren, und es gibt keinen Ersatz, weder das Spielzeug von Shimano Stella u. Twinpower SW oder von Daiwa die neue BG oder sonstwas.
Zudem hat Daiwa gerade die Hardbody Modelle nochmal kräftig reduziert und setzt mit den neuen LT-Konstruktionen manufactured in Vietnam auch auf mehr Verschleiß und schnelleren Wechselbedarf. Wie Shimano mit den Ci4 erfolgreich vorgemacht. 
Das reicht für Leichtangler, Seltenangler oder Standgerätangler auch voll hin.

Wie mir mein örtlicher Angelgerätehandler mal sehr gut erklärt hat, mit den Shimano P3/P4 Einsteigerrollen verdient er sein Geld für den Laden, der Rest ist nahezu irrelevant.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Doch Michel, der Bimmelrudi hat recht.



Danke dir DET, dass du dich als ausgewiesener Fachmann so schnell auf meine mail reagiert hast 

Dein Statement deckt sich mit meinem Wissen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2020)

Und wer kommt auf *nach-*gehärtete Bronze?

Bronze als variables Gemisch verschiedener Weichmetalle (eben ohne Eisen) ist vielfältig und markierte bei breiter Verfügbarkeit den Beginn der menschlichen aufstrebenden Technikkultur, wegen der geringeren notwendigen Temperaturen ggü. Eisen war sie wesentlich einfacher handhabbar.
Bronze ist gerade wegen ihrer spezifisch eigenen Härte eine Kunst, aus dem zuerst verwendeten weichen Kupfer+Zinn eine härte Legierung zu erhalten, vornehmlich für Waffenspitzen und Waffenschneiden.
Eisen ging erst mit der Erfindung der Köhlerei und der dazu wesentlichen guten Holzkohle und dem Luft-Blasebalg.
Es ist interessant, wie z.B. der 30jährige Krieg davon beeinflusst wurde, und der Harz mit der quasi damaligen Krupp-Thyssen-Stadt aus dem Hannoveraner und Braunschweiger Land das beeinflusst hat, eben Eisenproduktion und Schmieden für die Rüstung.
Die katholische Südpartie hatte weit mindestens seit Fugger mehr Geld zur Verfügung, konnte aber gegen die Findigkeit der protestantischen Nordpartie bis Dänemark+Schweden hoch nicht obsiegen, und nur durch Gustav-Adolfs unzeitigen Tod wurde diese sehr ausgebremst.
Wie eigentlich immer, wenn der charismatische Anführer ausfällt.

Streng genommen ist Messing auch eine Bronze, und Marine-Messing (wasseroxidationsminimiert) in optimaler Zusammenstellung ist eh einer der besten und wichtigen Teile unser Stationärrollen. Kaum eine Stationärrolle kommt ohne ein zentrales Pinion aus Messing an dieser höchstbelastenten Stelle aus.
Und wenn anders herum gebaut wie Pinion aus Stahl, ist das Großrad aus einer gezielt angepassten+selbstanpassenden weicheren Bronze, um die Fräseigenschaften des Stahles zu kompensieren. Bei den Quick Finessa und 1000ern meisterhaft komponiert; das kann aber nicht jeder und ist auch nicht simpel replizierbar.
Bronze kann ich wieder einschmelzen, und bei Bedarf neu legieren oder anders und evtl. härter machen durch weitere Beimengungen. Eben auch wunderbar recylen, sofern von der Zusammensetzung her bekannt und nahezu sortenrein.

Wenn man eine verbesserte Gleitlagerung haben will, dann gibt es seit längerem Ersatz, wie mir erstmals 1978 mit der Daiwa Silver 2600C untergekommen.
Die Seitenlager sind nicht mehr aus eingesetzer Bronze/Messinghülse in Alugehäuse, auch nicht als Kugellager ausgeführt, sondern aus einem Kunststoff in der Richtung Derivat von Teflon. Das ist für viele Einsätze nahezu perfekt, weil salzwasserfest und wartungsarm. Teflon ist wie Bronze selbstschmierend ggü. laufenden Metallachsen.
Habe ich mir selber für Ambidex 2410 auch probeweise etwas aus Flugzeugbauteflon gedreht, um die Auswirkungen anstelle Standardkugellager zu untersuchen. Am Seitenlager Großrad wunderbar.
Diese Rollen nehmen mit nur einem gut versteckten zentralen Rotorkugellager und Großradseitenlagern aus eben solch Kunststoff nichts krumm.
Wenn ich Leute an der Ostsee nach rund 33 Betriebsjahren ihrer Silver Rollen fragte, wie oft gewartet, dann gab es nur erstaunte große Augen und sinnieren, dass noch nie.
Meine eine leichtsinnig ausgeliehene hat 2 Wochen mit versunken eingeschlammt im Mittelmeer vollgesandet bis in die letzte Ritze durchgehalten, und außer Anlaufen auf den Alu+Aluzinkteilen war nichts, auch offene Kugellager einwandfrei spülbar und ohne Rost. Ich wollte 20 Jahre später kein Ersatz gestellt bekommen.

Eine gerade ausgelaufene noch sehr aktuelle Daiwa Legalis oder Exceler HA (immerhin EVP um 150€) in der noch recht guten alten Hardbody-Bauart fällt einmal kurz in sauberstes Harz-Süßwasser, taucht für eine Minute, läuft ausgeschüttelt auch wieder, 2 Wochen später zum nächsten Einsatz ist sie aber fest, inwendig im Zentrum voll verrostet. Wie seinerzeit beim Heinzmann-Fall mit der Branzino. 
Zu meiner Instantan-Vollverrostung ist immer noch ein aktueller Daiwa-Thread fällig, Fotos hatte ich gemacht, Händler hat auch umgetauscht, langwierig zwar, aber soweit ok.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Doch Michel, der Bimmelrudi hat recht.
> Eine Rolle, die in einem Drill kaputt geht, ist eh Schrott.
> Wie z.B. die mittelgroße Cormoran Reel No.1 LN20 Wormgear-Verlegung. Da haben wir 2 sofort in je einem Einsatz vom Boot getötet.
> ...



Ich diskutiere das hier nicht mehr! Ist zu explosiv das Thema! 
Wenn dann via PN .....ich merke auch das hier das ein oder andere nicht korrekt gelesen wurde! 
Das man das Innenleben kennen muss zB hatte ich nicht abgestritten! 
Ich hatte gemeint das man alleine dadurch noch keine Infos über den Werkstoff hat, die Fertigungstollersnzen wie Lagerspiel ,Flankenspiel der Zahnräder und vieles mehr! Das ganze könnte man nur in Messlaboren genau bestimmen und nicht mit einem Messchieber an der Werkbank! 
Gerade in der Serienfertigung kann heute um Welten exakter produziert werden! 

Aber das tut nicht gut es hier zu diskutieren!!!!!! 
Sorgt nur für Streit und paar die nix beizutragen haben, geilen sich dran auf! 

Deshalb nicht böse sein! Das war zu diesem Thema das letzte was ich hier geschrieben habe!  PN stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas. (4. März 2020)

sehr geehrte Admins, da ich ja beide Themen Angelläden und den über Rollen sehr interessant finde, aber ich mittlerweile den überblick verliere, deshalb meine frage  könnte man da nicht zwei daraus machen?


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2020)

Also an mir liegts nicht. Habe vorhin erst 85 Euro für ne stramme Baitcastrute liegen gelassen.


----------



## zandertex (4. März 2020)

an uns auch nicht,obwohl wir ca. 40 km zum nächsten angelladen haben.


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Am Schluss geht es noch so aus, dass der der "bessere Angler" ist, der am umständlichsten und preisintensivsten an seine Sachen kommt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2020)

Aus der Sicht des Handels ist der preisintensive Kunde auf jeden Fall der bessere oder gar "beste Angler", nicht lange reden, feilschen, einfach viel kaufen und dauernd immer wieder kommen ...

Tut mir ja etwas leid, aber faktisch ist es offensichtlich so:
Je weniger ich jedes Jahr im Angelladen kaufe, desto schlechter geht es allen Liveshopping-Shops, das Geld geht an einige große Versender oder auch kleine ebay-Tante-Emma-Shops.

Meine Maden kaufe ich übrigens beim Mediamarkt, resp. deren angeschlossener Tierhandlung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2020)

Eine Sache ist mir noch mehrfach aufgefallen und war vor gut einer Woche beim letzten 25km "nahen" Angelladenbesuch sehr auffällig, wo ich nach mehr als 2 Stunden nur mit einer einzigen Spule Vorfachmaterial raus ging:
Das mich eigentlich sehr interessierende Rutenmaterial ist dort großteils veraltet oder viel Ramsch. Gleichfalls beim großen Laden Askari Hannover vor eben über 3 Wochen.
Am schlimmsten sind neben mehr oder weniger abartigen Griffen dann die altertümliche Schwerberingung darauf. Oder auch genau umgekehrt, ein weiterer zu beobachtender Fall, aber erstmal eins ...
Das sind immer noch fette billige Keramikringe drauf wie vor 30 Jahren, und das auf leichten Spitzen von 1oz Ruten, ob Spin oder Match oder sonst eine.
Damit sind min. 5g zuviel auf dem Spitzenteil, und das probiere jemand mal mit einem 5g- oder gar 10g-Olivenblei angetapt an die Spitze vorn, was das das Rutenfeeling kaputt macht.
Mit so schrottigen - weil eben schwabbelnden - Rutenaufbauten mag doch heute kein engagierter Angler mehr angeln, wenn schon mal modern gebautes leichtes Material gefischt wurde.
Was für mich immer mehr als Faktor zum tragen kommt: Durch schwächelnden Umsatz gehen die Ruten ewig lange nicht mehr raus, und altern und veralten komplett im Ständer beim Händler. Anderes Gerät natürlich genauso, und wenn da noch DM-Preisaufkleber unter liegen, weiß man was die Sanduhr geschlagen hat.
Da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel ...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anderes Gerät natürlich genauso, und wenn da noch DM-Preisaufkleber unter liegen, weiß man was die Sanduhr geschlagen hat.
> Da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel ...


Klingt doch eigentlich nach ner recht interessanten Rutenauswahl


----------



## vermesser (5. März 2020)

Das Kernproblem der Angelläden ist der heutige Kunde, völlig wertungsfrei. 

Wenn ich mir eine bestimmte Rute/ Rolle/ Köder/ was auch immer ausgeguckt habe, aus welchen Grund auch immer, dann will ich genau *das* und nicht etwas ähnliches, das grade im Laden steht. Jedenfalls meistens.

Dazu kommt, dass der Preis natürlich wettbewerbsfähig sein muss. Ich gestehe einem Händler vor Ort durchaus gut 10% zum Online-Vergleichspreis zu, aber nicht viel mehr. Und dank Smartphone kann das heutzutage jeder in Sekunden...

Früher wars doch eher so, ich brauch ne Rute, ich geh in Laden und komm mit einer der dort vorhandenen Ruten wieder. Ich kenn das noch aus meiner Anfängerzeit. Der Laden, der das bei uns im Ort nebenbei hatte, der hatte Cormoran und Silstar. Also angelten im Prinzip alle, aber wirklich alle vor Ort diese beiden Marken. Später kam Exori dazu. 

Wer macht das heute noch so? Kaum einer. Und die Kollegen, die auf entsprechendes Material stehen, kriegen das für´n Appl und n Ei bei Askari und Co. hinterhergeworfen...

Wobei man auch eines sagen muss, die *Durchschnittsqualität* bei Ruten und Rollen ist extrem gestiegen. Was ich heute für Ruten für 60-80 *DM* kriege...da hätte man hunderte für bezahlt. Ähnlich bei Rollen im Niedrig- und Mittelpreissegment. 

Ob im Einzelfall eine DAM, Modell T-34 aus den 60er langlebiger ist, mag ich nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn ich mir ansehe, was für Rollen ich heute für 50 *DM* kriege und welch labbrigen Plastikbomber dafür früher im Laden hingen, sehe ich da durchaus einigen Fortschritt ;-) .


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab von Angelrollen ja wenig Ahnung, aber Bimmelrudi auch nur ansatzweise fachliche Defizite in Sachen Angelrollen und deren Bauteilen zu unterstellen grenzt ja schon fast an Ketzerei.


Gut dass wir nicht mehr im Mittelalter leben...
Rudi und Wollebre sind hier im Board wohl diejenigen, welche in Sachen Rollen zerlegen, die höchste Kompetenz besitzen.
Trotzdem ist auch hier nicht alles Gold was silbrig schimmert....
Natürlich wurden früher zum Teil sehr hochwertige Materialien verwendet - so waren bei der DAM Quick die Schnurlaufröllchen aus Sintermetall.. .
Trotzdem flogen nach aufkommen der Dyneemaschnüre die Schnurfangbügel von 5001er Qicks in Serie davon.
Nach dem aufkommen von wirklich hochwertigen Rollen, bin ich von Penn Spinfisher auf Stella umgestiegen.
Heute fische ich im schweren Bereich wieder meine alten Spinfisher, weil ich etliche Saltigas und Stellas habe die Grätsche machen sehen.
Diese modernen Rollen sind völlig überzüchtet für den rauhen Gebrauch an Bord.
Beim leichten fischen allerdings, kommt eine 1001er Quick nichtmal ansatzweise an eine moderne Twin Power heran.. .

Zum Angelladen: Es gibt solche und solche und ganz besonders miese... .
Das Hauptargument für den Besuch im Geschäft ist ja immer die Beratung.
Wenn man sieht, mit welchem Zeug gerade Anfänger dann aus dem Laden kommen, kann man meist nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Da werden 10 Jahre alte Ladenhüter verkauft, Rollen nur halb befüllt und massig unsinniger Kram verscherbelt.
Von bestimmt 50 Läden, die ich in den letzten Jahren heimgesucht habe, haben keine 5 ne wirklich kompetente Beratung.
Wenn ich z.B. Beratung in Sachen Meeresangeln benötige (kommt selten genug vor..), fahre ich 350km zum Vandervelde in Nieuwpoort.. .
Ansonsten gibt es einen ausgezeichneten Laden in Moers, aber das wars dann auch schon.
Ich werde nie wieder einen meiner Anfänger unbegleitet in ein Angelgeschäft lassen...!


----------



## degl (5. März 2020)

Hm......ich bin da wohl anders gestrickt:.....fahre zum Tackler(interessiere mich neuerdings fürs Feedern).......und zu Haus nörgelt mein Frauchen: du hast doch schon soviel "Angelzeugs" und jetzt noch eine.....wo sie Recht hat hat sie Recht.....aber nach einem guten Beratungsgespräch und nur 10€ über I-net war ich überzeugt...........

Und da waren Feederruten zwischen 30€-450€, aber er sagte diese hier für 60 Euronen bietet das mit Abstand beste Preisleistungsverhältnis für ein Feederneuling(er kennt mich, teuer wirds erst später  ).......Okuma-Ceymar -120Wg passt für den NOK perfekt..........sagt er

Wir haben hier 3 Tackleshops im Umkreis von 20Km.........sie alle haben "ihre List" um mir das Geld ausse Tasche zu ziehn..........weiter so

gruß degl


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

So hat halt jeder seine ganz eigenen Verhaltensmuster beim Einkaufen...

Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und die XY Rute von Huber haben möchte, gehe ich nicht mit irgendeiner Rute vom Meier wieder raus. Den Verkäufer brauche ich eigentlich maximal dafür, dass er mir ein unbegriffeltes Teil aus dem Lager holt und kassiert.

Oder ich gehe "nur zum kucken" rein, dann brauch ich auch keinen Salesman an meiner Seite, denn dann will ich in aller Ruhe durch die Gänge schlendern und mir Sachen aussuchen, von denen ich sicher war, dass ich sie nie haben müsste.

Alles andere hole ich mir gezielt online. Denn dazu sind mir die Angelläden zu weit ab und somit zu teuer. Chebujigs, Haken, Bleie u.v.m. gibt es bei den zahlreichen Händlern auf Ebay in Massen und sehr günstig. Wenn überhaupt mal Versand fällig wird, dann garantiert nicht über 5,- € und für den Fünfer fahre ich zu den nächstgelegenen Läden nicht mal hin. Und ich bin auch nicht sicher, dass sie dann auch haben, was ich möchte.

Wohlgemerkt, ICH mache das so. Ich habe annähernd 54 Jahre Angelerfahrung auf dem Buckel und bilde mir ein, dass ich das Zeug auch per Netz beurteilen kann. Anders sieht es da bei Newbies aus, aber das hat @rhinefisher ja bereits einwandfrei beschrieben. Diese Jungs muss man den Clerks bicht in jedem Falle ausliefern!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (22. März 2020)

Könnte mir vorstellen dass jetzt der eine oder andere unerwartet aufgeben muss. Ladenschließung oder abgesagte Messen verkraftet nicht jeder. Und wenn wie bei der Aqua-Fisch die Absage erst kommt wenn schon angereist und aufgebaut ist schmerzt es um so mehr.

Angle jetzt schon mit Lizenz 44 Jahre und bin es schon immer gewohnt im Laden einzukaufen. Für die jüngeren unter uns: Damals gab es noch kein Internet.
Und werde es auch so beibehalten.Leben und leben lassen. Ich kauf bei ihm ein,er kann seinen Laden am Leben halten und wird vielleicht irgendwann auch mal mein Kunde. Nur in äußersten Fälle wird im Internet bestellt. Auser bei einem Großen aber nur bei kleineren Händlern die auch einen Laden betreiben. Aber leider gibt es mittlerweile auch  davon 2 weniger.

Sobald meine Läden (ich weiß mit vollen Hosen ist leicht stinken,hab 2 Händler mit je 2 Filialen im Umkreis von 25 Kilometern) werde ich hingehen und mehr kaufen als ich brauch.
Ich hab keine geiz ist geil Mentalität und kauf Billig Wobbler in China. Germany first und örtlich firster.
Aber wie von anderen bereits erwähnt jedem das seine.
Ich muss übrigends für mein Geld auch hart arbeiten und schwimm nicht im Geld.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2020)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> abgesagte Messen verkraftet nicht jeder. Und wenn wie bei der Aqua-Fisch die Absage erst kommt wenn schon angereist und aufgebaut ist schmerzt es um so mehr.



Sind Messen wirklich noch so relevant? Jeden Händler, den ich kenne, macht das nur als ausgelagerte Werbemaßnahme, ansonsten läuft das immer auf eine 0 Rechnung hinaus. Da geht ja auch massig Arbeitszeit rein und die Messebesucher knausern bekanntlich gerne mit ihrer Flohmarkt-Mentalität.

Wirklich große Angelläden abseits von Ketten sind doch ohnehin nur noch selten betrieben, wenn die Miete nicht geprellt werden muss (Verkaufsfläche ist Eigentum). Das Internet ist ja mittlerweile nicht nur Konkurrenz, sondern auch Baumärkte, Tankstellen oder Sonderposten. Selbst Discounter veräußern Angelgerät über Prospekte. Sicherlich, nichts für den spezialisierten Angler, für die breite Maße aber mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. März 2020)

Mein Händler hat zwar sein Ladengeschäft wegen C. schließen müssen,  aber er hat noch einen Online-Shop als 2.Standbein.

Ich brauche zwar im Moment nichts und es ist im Augenblick für mich eh zu kalt zum Angeln, aber es immer gut zu wissen, das sein Händler noch einen Plan B hat.....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind Messen wirklich noch so relevant? Jeden Händler, den ich kenne, macht das nur als ausgelagerte Werbemaßnahme, ansonsten läuft das immer auf eine 0 Rechnung hinaus. Da geht ja auch massig Arbeitszeit rein und die Messebesucher knausern bekanntlich gerne mit ihrer Flohmarkt-Mentalität.


Ich hatte in D einen Händler, der hat fast ausschließlich von Messen gelebt.

Er hatte einen kleinen Laden an dem ich einmal in der Woche vorbeigekommen bin, Maden geholt und meine Mittagspause verbracht hab.
Leider hatte beim Zubehör er fast nur Schrott im Sortiment.
Die paar hochwertigen Kleinteile waren mehr für ihn und einen "intimen kleinen Kreis" zu dem ich ich mich zählen durfte.

Wenn ich den Mangel kritisiert hab, meinte er nur:
Weiß selber daß das Mist ist, aber die guten Sachen will einfach niemand.
Der wollen alle das billigste um ihre paar Satzforellen (nicht) zu erwischen.

Die hochwertigen Sachen kauft außer Dir niemand (Feederbereich), aber Du kannst ja auch angeln...

Im Laden hatte er eine handvoll Premiumprodukte, genau auf den Bedarf von ein paar Leuten abgestimmt und der Rest war  für "Platsch und Plumps".

Aber der war auf JEDER Messe!
Billigstangebote von Zeug, daß keiner hier mit spitzten Fingern und Handschuhen anfassen wollen würde...
Aber das ist gelaufen wie blöd.


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2020)

"Vermesser " hat mir etwas in Erinnerung gebracht - es ist schon einige Jahre her
da war ich auf eine Daiwa - Rolle zum stolzen Preis von schlappen 1200.- DM scharf 
war mir etwas happig - dann das verlockende Angebot eines großen Versenders 
750,-DM und wie es der Zufall will mein Angelladen hatte sie als Ladenhüter oder 
Blickfang ??? ich hab sie nur ein paar Minuten in der Hand gehabt und 
schon in dem  Moment hat mich mein Dealer glücklich gemacht - und wenn 
ich das Ding für 120-DM bekommen hätte - ich hätte mich mein Leben lang
geärgert - ich will angeln und nicht angeben - und nur zu letzterem hat das Ding 
getaugt .


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2020)

Thanatos, ja das kann natürlich passieren. Aus meiner Sicht aufgrund des Rückgaberechts aber kein ernsthaftes Problem. Ich hatte auch schon schlecht laufende Rollen via online und habe sie dann halt retouniert. Schlimmstenfalls zahlt man den Rückversand, das ist Risiko. Aber häufig immer noch günstiger, als zum nächsten größeren gut sortierten Laden zu fahren.


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2020)

Der Angelladen wir es noch von früher kennen wird wie der Tante Emma Laden und andere kleine Nischenläden eingehen. Das ist für mich Fakt.... aber anstelle wie einige hier auf den bösen Konsumenten zu verweisen der ja nichts ausgeben will, zeigen einige Angelläden, dass man mit einer Onlinepräsens/ Onlineshop und mit Service (auch Guiding) überlegen kann. Aber genau das haben viele nicht eingesehen und jetzt ist es zu spät da noch was zu reissen. 

Das mit der Nachfolge ist auch wahr. Ich sehe es ja selbst an mir. Willst du dir das echt antun (Einzelhandel) und ggf. mit dem entsprechenden Risiko der Selbstständigkeit, oder bist du lieber Angestellter... am besten noch im Büro etc. Im besten Fall wird mit Geld eben nur Geld verdient.....

Wenn der Angelladen schon nicht mit den Online Preisen oder eben einem Versand punkten kann - dann eben mit Service (der vielfältig ausfallen kann). Und da habe ich in vielen Jahren und vielen Shops eben nur bei den großen Läden Service erlebt …. 

Gerade die kleineren Läden haben in Punkto Service bei mir hier versagt:

- Ersatzteilversorgung / Bestellung beim Hersteller/Distributor ---> Hab ich privat dann schneller bzw. überhaupt hin bekommen...
- Gewährleistung/ Garantie: Das ist ne ganz fiese Nummer. Viele Händler kennen sich hier gar nicht aus. Kenne die Unterschiede nicht und noch weniger ihre Pflichten. Bei einem Defekt wird direkt an den Hersteller verwiesen (was erstmal falsch ist). Langwieriges hin und her und lange Nachbesserungszeiten anstelle den def. Artikel zu tauschen und im Hintergrund alles weitere mit dem Hersteller zu klären....
-  Trends/ Umfeld: Gut die können nicht jeden Trend mitmachen - aber was da teils angeboten wird und vorallem beraten wird ist oftmals sehr skurril.  Und ich habe schon gesehen, dass jmd der seinen Laden 300m vom Rheinstrom weg hatte, mehr Norwegen und Stillwasser Gedöns im Laden hatte als sonst was....


----------



## Mescalero (25. März 2020)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Gut die können nicht jeden Trend mitmachen - aber was da teils angeboten wird und vorallem beraten wird ist oftmals sehr skurril.  Und ich habe schon gesehen, dass jmd der seinen Laden 300m vom Rheinstrom weg hatte, mehr Norwegen und Stillwasser Gedöns im Laden hatte als sonst was....


Das kann man nicht pauschal verurteilen. Vielleicht ist ein erheblicher Teil der Stammkundschaft Norwegenangler? 
Der Inhaber wird natürlich den Schwerpunkt auf die Sparten legen, die ihm auch Umsatz bringen.

Hier in der Gegend ist es ähnlich: der eine Laden hat zu 40% Meeresangelei (Küste ist 1000km weg), 30% Raubfisch und 20% Karpfen, der spärliche Rest ist Friedfisch und ein bisschen verstaubtes Fliegenzeugs. Das interessiert hier eben nicht viele. In einem anderen Laden ist es ganz ähnlich, Schwerpunkt Meer, Spin und Karpfen - der Inhaber erzählte mir, dass er am liebsten verstärkt Fliegenfischerei anbieten würde, das sei sein persönliches Ding. Auch Kurse zum Werfen, Binden usw. Geht aber einfach nicht, obwohl es ein paar Salmonidengewässer gibt, wenn auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Favory (25. März 2020)

Ich bin früher wirklich sehr gerne zum Angelladen meines Vertrauens gefahren. Die Leute waren super nett, fachlich wirklich perfekt unterwegs, die Auswahl war immer up to date, die Beratung einwandfrei und preislich auch meist attraktiv. 
Zudem ist der Laden modern, offen und freundlich eingerichtet mit hohen Decken, etc.

Die meisten Angelläden erinnern vom Ladenbau eher an einen Tante Emma Laden Anfang der 2000er und sind meiner Erfahrung nach nicht besonders einladend.
Und wenn ich mich abends irgendwo durch den Feierabendverkehr zu einem Angelladen quäle, möchte ich nicht unbedingt im Keller stehen, in welchem mir gefühlt die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. 

Der Angelladen hat auch einen klasse Webshop und immer wieder tolle Angebote.

Manko ?!
Der Laden hat sich besonders auf die Karpfenangelei spezialisiert.
Klar, Raubfischequipment & Weissfischtackle gibt es auch, aber eben nicht in besonderem Umfang. 
Und seitdem ich fast ausschliesslich auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander fische bin ich die letzten Jahre immer weniger dort. Ab und zu mal noch für ein paar schnelle Gummis oder Rigmaterial. 
Im gleichen Umfang sind meine Onlinebestellungen, hauptsächlich für Kleinteile, Kunstköder und Rollen, gestiegen.
Mir tut es fast schon leid, dass ich immer weniger dort bin, weil die Jungs echt nen klasse Job machen.


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2020)

Ich hab 2 größere Läden in meiner  - sagen wir Umgebung - der Gerlach in Niedernberg und der Sprey (FP) in Hainburg. Zum einen Fahre ich 45km zum anderen ca. 28km. Das sind dann aber Läden in denen ich etwas länger verweile und viele Kleinteile - auch hin und wieder speizielles bekomme. Sonst bestelle ich halt nur Online.

Die beiden Läden haben auch das, was viele viele andere nicht bieten können:

- Entsprechende Ladenfläche UND PARKMÖGLICHKEITEN!! Selbst wenn ich nur 3.4 KG Futter hole möchte ich die nicht 2km zum nxt Parkplatz schleppen..... 

Im grunde zählt in der Branche auch: Go big or go home..... 

Aber auch die Lage zählt- einen guten Angelladen zieht es nur da hin, wo auch entsprechende Kundschaft ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. März 2020)

Ich drück den Angelläden jedenfalls fest die Daumen das Sie diese Krise einigermaßen gut überstehe! 
Hoffe auch das viele versuchen ihre Sachen online an den Kunden zu bringen! 
Sonst haben wir nach der Krise eine Verschiebung des Marktes und das wäre nicht toll! 
Weder im Einzelschicksal noch Marktwirtschaftlich !

LG Michael


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2020)

Haben die Läden in der Regel nicht auf (unter dem Vorwand. dass Sie Futtermittel/Tierfutter) anbieten? Meine sowas gehört zu haben....


----------



## [Zander] (25. März 2020)

Also bei meinem aktuellen Wohnort in Franken hab ich eigentlich echt kein Problem einen guten Angelladen zu finden. 18 Kilometer bis nach Roth zu Endners Angelwelt und circa 40 Kilometer bis zur Angelzentrale in Herrieden. Beides echt gute Läden mit sehr kompetenten Personal, ich bin mittlerweile 24 und werde seit 18 Jahren von Endners Angelwelt quasi Angeltechnisch erzogen  Einmal pro Jahr decke ich mich jedoch in England bei Anglingdirect mit Kleinteilen aus dem Karpfensegment ein, da diese auf der Insel deutlich preiswerter sind als in Deutschland und ich auch ohne Beratung genau weiß was ich will. Auch größere Zubehörteile bestelle ich dort, wenn diese in Deutschland 20-30% teurer sind. Auch der Versand ist bei AD mittlerweile ab 9€ kostenlos - etwas was in Deutschland eher nicht so zu finden ist. Aber bei dem Ruten sowie Rollenargument stimme ich dem generellen Konsens hier schon zu, die muss man einfach in der Hand gehabt haben... ein Fan von Rücksendungen bin ich absolut nicht, und so habe ich bis auf eine Rolle/Rutencombo alles im stationären Laden gekauft. Bei dem generellen Geldaufwand des Hobbys (Jahreskarte, Futter, Vereinsbeitrag) machen die 50-100€ mehr per Set das Kraut dann auch nicht mehr fett. Aber ich kann auch realistisch einschätzen wie es den stationären Händlern ergeht. Mehrere Angestellte kann man sich definitiv nur bedingt leisten und die Margen sind auch nicht allzu hoch - hier müsste man kreativer sein und eventuell Eigenmarken aus China sourcen um dementsprechend eine hohe Spanne zu erwirtschaften, aber das ist vom Aufwand her nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. März 2020)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Haben die Läden in der Regel nicht auf (unter dem Vorwand. dass Sie Futtermittel/Tierfutter) anbieten? Meine sowas gehört zu haben....




Hatte die letzten Tage mit mehreren Angelläden hier in der Region Kontakt da die sich erkundigt haben ob unsere Gewässer noch offen sind und sie Gastkarten verkaufen können. Die dürfen wohl Gastkarten durch die Tür verkaufen und alles was noch im Rahmen eines Gastkartenverkaufs angefragt wird um dem Nahrungserwerb nachzugehen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## eiswerner (26. März 2020)

Ich finde dass sich einige Angelläden es sich zu einfach machen  dem Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen,
vor einigen Jahren konnte man zb. in meinem bevorzugten Angelshop immer günstig Pilker für unseren Angelurlaub in Norwegen kaufen, da gibt's nur noch Eisele Pilker, 
die sehen zwar schön aus aber zu Preisen - da machen wir die Pilker lieber selbst und fangen genauso viel und so ist es mit dem gesamten Zubehör


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

Unser Platzhirsch, das Angelcenter Kassel, macht ab morgen einen Abholschalter auf - per Email, Telefon oder Onlineshop teilt man mit was man braucht und holt es sich dann ab. Ich finde das ist eine gute Zwischenlösung, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die es sich erlauben können wochenlang dicht zumachen und ich denke viele werden kaputt gehen


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Abholschalter auf - per Email, Telefon oder Onlineshop teilt man mit was man braucht und holt es sich dann ab.



So läuft es auch bei mir im Ort.


----------



## hanzz (26. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich denke viele werden kaputt gehen


So wirds sein. Wirklich schade und traurig. 

Übrigens nicht nur im Angelsektor. 

Müssen wir wohl bald unsere Maden und Würmer selber züchten.


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2020)

Ja ist leider was drann… aber wie schon mehrmals hier im Thread geschrieben, ist nicht immer der böse Kunde schuld, sondern schon Jahre vorher... ja teils Jahrzehnte vorher nicht mit der Zeit gegangen. Hab heute bisschen Schnur und Kleinteile bei nem kleinen/Mittelgroßen Shop am anderen Ende aus D bestellt. Bin zwar durch Google drauf gestoßen - aber die HP ansich ist übersichtlich und gepflegt. Auf eine Nachfrage von mir wurde schnell reagiert.

Das ist es was viele Shops die nun nach und nach verschwinden verpasst haben. Der Kunde ist quasi über die Grenzen hinaus offenen geworden - aber viele lokale Händler nehmen Wort "lokal" sehr direkt. Keine Werbung, keine Onlinepräsenz, nix... das wird auch Dauer nichts. 

Wie gesagt, Baumärkte etc. haben schon Angelkram im Sortiment und meistens die selben Köder wie die Läden in der Nähe.


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2020)

Vor längerer Zeit war ich häufiger (als Aquarianer) in einem kleinen Ein-Mann-Geschäft, der Laden war klein aber bis unter das Dach voll mit den exotischsten Fischen, die man sonst nirgends bekam. Der Inhaber ein wirklicher Enthusiast und Liebhaber, man konnte beim Käffchen ewig fachsimpeln und schwadronieren.

Dann wurden in der Nähe zwei Baumärkte und ein Gartencenter, alle mit großer Zooabteilung, eröffnet, der Fischmann beklagte massive Umsatzeinbußen und verkaufte zwar noch Fische, blieb aber auf sämtlichem Zubehör und dem ganzen Technikkram sitzen.
Hat er in der Folge irgend etwas geändert? Nein, es gab weder eine Homepage, noch Rabattaktionen oder eine Hausmesse o.ä. Eine Weile hat er dann noch weitergewurschtelt wie zuvor aber das Ende war absehbar.

Vermutlich gibt es auch den ein oder anderen (ich kenne mindestens einen) Angelladen, die so betrieben werden. Das geht halt nicht gut auf Dauer.


----------



## ragbar (27. März 2020)

Yep, Marke liebenswerter Selbstbeschäftiger,nerdy,ohne Reflexion auf eigenes Handeln. Nie die Frage gestellt: Bringt mich das weiter?  Muß scheitern.


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2020)

Das geht in eine ähnliche Richtung wie bei den cleveren Zeitgenossen, die sich denken: ich hab einen Kellerraum frei, meld‘ ich halt ein Kleingewerbe an, verkaufe ein paar Nubsies, Gummifische und Maden und bekomme meinen ganzen Kram, Ruten, Rollen usw. zum EK! So kann ich mein Hobby zum Nulltarif ausüben.
Wenn das Finanzamt nicht ohnehin tobt, weil unterstellt wird, dass keine Gewinnabsicht dahintersteckt, geht so ein „Geschäft“ meist ganz schnell in die Hose und zwar mit erheblichem finanziellen Verlust. Ich kenne das aus dem Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2020)

Hallo,

wenn ich an früher, vor so rund 40 Jahren und auch noch früher denke, gab es bei uns in Nürnberg und in Fürth (zusammen damals rund 600.000 Einwohner) drei reine Angelläden. Alles andere waren Läden, welche nebenbei eben auch Angelgeräte, in bescheidenem Umfang führten (entsprechend gering war da die Auswahl.
Den grössten Laden in Fürth (Flechsenberger) hatten wir auch nur, da dieser schon seit Ewigkeiten auch einen Angelgeräteversand betrieb. War, glaube ich, der erste Angelgerätevesand in ganz Deutschland, etwa seit Anfang der 1930er Jahre. Als dieser 1984 aus Altersgründen schloss, hatten wir in Fürth überhaupt keinen reinen Angelladen mehr, in Nürnberg hielten sich noch eine zeitlang zwei. So ab etwa 1995 war dann dort erst nur noch einer da, welchen es auch heute noch gibt. Dann kam ein neuer in Nürnberg, Fisherman´s Partner dazu. Also schon vor dem Internetboom. Seit etwa Mitte der 1980er Jahre hatte sich da auch schon der Gerlinger platziert, welcher dann zusehends mit seinem Versand wuchs, das Ladengeschäft befindet sich allerdings vom Großraum Nürnberg, je nachdem, wo man wohnt zwischen 50 und 70 Kilometer entfernt.
Einen kleinen Angelladen haben wir noch in Oberasbach (früher war der in Zirndorf), hat etwas eingeschränkte Öffnungszeiten, hält sich aber schon seit Jahrzehnten über Wasser.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass sich bei uns da gar nicht soviel verändert hat, was die Anzahl der Läden betrifft. Ausser bei mir in Fürth direkt, aber der Laden schloss schon vor 36 Jahren aus Altersgründen des Besitzers, was ich zwar bedauerte, aber einsah, der alte Flechsenberger war 75 als er sein Geschäft aufgab.
Ich weiss noch, wie ich damals zu ihm sagte: das können Sie doch nicht machen, wo soll ich meine Fliegensachen herbekommen? Darauf sagte: er einmal muss Schluss sein und 75 ist ein gutes Alter dazu. Er wurde 93 Jahre alt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das geht in eine ähnliche Richtung wie bei den cleveren Zeitgenossen, die sich denken: ich hab einen Kellerraum frei, meld‘ ich halt ein Kleingewerbe an, verkaufe ein paar Nubsies, Gummifische und Maden und bekomme meinen ganzen Kram, Ruten, Rollen usw. zum EK! So kann ich mein Hobby zum Nulltarif ausüben.
> Wenn das Finanzamt nicht ohnehin tobt, weil unterstellt wird, dass keine Gewinnabsicht dahintersteckt, geht so ein „Geschäft“ meist ganz schnell in die Hose und zwar mit erheblichem finanziellen Verlust. Ich kenne das aus dem Bekanntenkreis.



Summe der Umsätze (Fragebogen Steuern nach Eröffnung des Gewerbe) mit Steigerung zum Folgejahr der Betriebseröffnung eintragen, dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Ein unregelmäßiges niedriges Einkommen ist ja die Idee hinter dem Kleinstunternehmer, ob nun Flohmarktfahrer, Blogger, Garagenverkäufer oder XYZ-Dienstleister. Da muss dein Kollege aber schon sehr, sehr seltsame Dinge auf dem Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung eingetragen haben.


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> So ab etwa 1995 war dann dort erst nur noch einer da, welchen es auch heute noch gibt.



Stimmt nicht ganz, es gab in Nürnberg damals mindestens noch einen weiteren Laden, nämlich "House of Brunner" in der Nordstadt.

War von der Auswahl her das absolute Paradies für Spinnfischer und Karpfenangler. Jede Menge Importware aus UK und Übersee, viel Zeug was man sonst kaum in DE gekriegt hat, dazu noch Rutenbauabteilung, Versandabteilung,etc. .  War preislich allerdings schon eher im Premiumsegment, manche Wobbler waren mit 100,- € + ausgezeichnet.

Auf dem Wühltisch gab es aber auch ab und zu Schnäppchen.

War dort jedes Jahr ein bis zweimal.

Leider wurde der Laden letztes Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen geschlossen.

In Fürth gab es mit "Tommies Carpshop" bis letztes Jahr auch nen kleineren Angelladen mit Futter/Boilieproduktion in der Würzburger Straße.
Hab dort auch schon relativ günstig große Sandras etc. gekauft.
Dem wurde allerdings das Ladenlokal gekündigt. Jetzt sind sie in Wachendorf und konzentrieren sich auf Futter/Boilieherstellung, deshalb hast du die wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo
> Stimmt nicht ganz, es gab in Nürnberg damals mindestens noch einen weiteren Laden, nämlich "House of Brunner" in der Nordstadt.
> Dem wurde allerdings das Ladenlokal gekündigt. Jetzt sind sie in Wachendorf und konzentrieren sich auf Futter/Boilieherstellung, deshalb hast du die wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt.



Hallo,

da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen; von dem "House of Brunner" habe ich noch nie gehört.
Und gleich noch ein Geständnis; ich habe noch nie mit Boilies gefischt . Einmal gewann ich bei einer Verlosung so einen 10 Kilo-Beutel Boilies, welchen ich sofort der Jugendgruppe vermachte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen; von dem "House of Brunner" habe ich noch nie gehört.




Das ist ne Bildungslücke.
Der war deutschlandweit bekannt.

Schade dass er dicht ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ne Bildungslücke.
> Der war deutschlandweit bekannt.
> 
> Schade dass er dicht ist.



Hallo,

kannte ich wirklich nicht, hatte der auch Fliegensachen?
Allerdings war das Geschäft meinem Sohn bekannt, wie ich gerade durch Nachfragen feststellen konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Summe der Umsätze (Fragebogen Steuern nach Eröffnung des Gewerbe) mit Steigerung zum Folgejahr der Betriebseröffnung eintragen, dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Ein unregelmäßiges niedriges Einkommen ist ja die Idee hinter dem Kleinstunternehmer, ob nun Flohmarktfahrer, Blogger, Garagenverkäufer oder XYZ-Dienstleister. Da muss dein Kollege aber schon sehr, sehr seltsame Dinge auf dem Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung eingetragen haben.


Nein, muss er nicht. Die Leute vom Amt sind nicht so dämlich wie es ihnen manchmal nachgesagt wird und erkennen ziemlich schnell, ob da jemand Umsatz macht oder nur die Zutaten für sein Hobby günstig abgreifen will.
Als meine Frau ihre Hundeschule eröffnet hat, kam gleich im Folgejahr eine Nachfrage vom FA mit der Aufforderung, eine detaillierte Einnahmenüberschussabrechnung vorzulegen. Danach war dann wirklich Ruhe, bei „Händlern“ geben sie nicht so schnell nach, jedenfalls hier nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nein, muss er nicht. Die Leute vom Amt sind nicht so dämlich wie es ihnen manchmal nachgesagt wird und erkennen ziemlich schnell, ob da jemand Umsatz macht oder nur die Zutaten für sein Hobby günstig abgreifen will.
> Als meine Frau ihre Hundeschule eröffnet hat, kam gleich im Folgejahr eine Nachfrage vom FA mit der Aufforderung, eine detaillierte Einnahmenüberschussabrechnung vorzulegen. Danach war dann wirklich Ruhe, bei „Händlern“ geben sie nicht so schnell nach, jedenfalls hier nicht.



Kann schon sein, du gibst aber die vorraussichtlichen Umsätze an, ganz unabhängig vom Tätigkeitenfeld. Spielt ja keine Rolle im Sinne des Kleinstunternehmer, er MUSS sich beim Finanzamt melden. Ich musste auch umgehend nach meiner Anmeldung bei Ebay und anderen Programmen ein Gewerbe anmelden (Einnahmen im unteren 4 stelligen Bereich jährlich). Die "Liebhaberei" fällt dann flach, somit alles richtig.

Wird der Groschen verdient, ist die Gewinnabsicht vorhanden. Wenn du natürlich nichts vorweisen willst, dann hast du auch bei der steuerlichen Erfassung beschissen. Klar tanzt dir das Finanzamt deswegen auf dem Kopf herum, ist auch deren Aufgabe.


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> kannte ich wirklich nicht, hatte der auch Fliegensachen?



Hatte er, auch Bindematerial. aber eher Richtung Lachs/Steelhead.

Er hatte ein Ferienhaus am Skeena River und hat dort selber gerne mit der Fliege gefischt.

Deshalb war es im Sommer manchmal schwierig im Laden was zu finden. Da war der HG nämlich in Kanada und die Vertreter fanden sich im Laden nicht so einfach zurecht.

Das Sortiment war wirkliche extrem breit. Da gab z.T. Sachen, die man selbst als das Internet Einzug in DE hielt in den USA etc. nur schwer aufgetrieben hat. Wie der HG auch ohne Warenwirtschaftssystem immer genau wusste, wo er was finden konnte war auch bemerkenswert.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade dass er dicht ist.



dito




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein Geständnis; ich habe noch nie mit Boilies gefischt



Ich vermute mal, es gibt auch ne Menge "Carp-Hunter", die noch nie mit der Fliege gefischt haben.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (26. April 2020)

Die Zwangsschließung hat mein Angelladen vor Ort überlebt.
Gab sogar die ganze Woche "Welcome back 10 % Rabatt".
Hab wie angekündigt mehr gekauft als ich gebraucht hab,auch weil der Verkauf noch nicht richtig angelaufen ist.
Entweder waren alle beim angeln oder haben sich im Internet eingedeckt oder es fehlt ihnen aus verschiedenen Gründen das Geld.
Nächste Woche noch das gleiche im anderen Laden und dann hoffentlich mal wieder an den Bodensee ohne Aufenthaltsverbote.

Petri an (fast) alle und bleibt gesund


----------



## Kochtopf (26. April 2020)

Als ich jetzt das ACK geentert hatte war ich froh dass sie überlebt haben, was mich erst irritiert (und normalerweise verärgert) hätte war eine Spendendose für den Laden, die an der Kasse stand. Ich habe dennoch was eingeworfen, denn auch wenn es für mich als nichtspinnfischer und nichtcarphanta nicht sooo viel gibt so würde das verschwinden doch schmerzlich bemerkt werden.
Ausserdem hatten sie echte Rotwürmer und die Maden waren so frisch, dass sie noch Essensreste an den chelizeren hatten.
Schön dass sie es bislang ganz gut überstanden haben, vielleicht kaufe ich dort im Falle eines Geldsegens die Sportex Multipicker


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

So einen ähnlichen Laden wie ihr House of Brunner beschreibt, hab ich bei der Arbeit um die Ecke. Der Laden hat nahezu alles, wird meistens von zwei älteren Herren und einer resoluten Dame im Wechsel betrieben, sieht altmodisch und chaotisch aus, aber die sehen da durch. Bissel wie bei den Ludolfs.

Aber sucht man ein Ersatzteil für eine Rolle, finden die was passendes. Sucht ein älterer Angelkollege ganz spezielle Einhänger, hat der noch zwei Packen irgendwo liegen..

Total geil der Laden...ich verbring da gern meine Mittagspause und gehe fast nie ohne einen Fund raus ...

Solche Läden mit Charme, Service und guten Preisen überleben. Aber der lieblos betriebene 0815 Angelladen, von denen es lange Zeit (zu) viele gab, der kann mit Onlineangeboten kaum konkurrieren. Und umso weniger die alte Stammkundschaft angelt, umso weniger laufen diese Läden...davon kenn ich einige Beispiele...

Andererseits gibt es auch kleine, professionell betriebene Läden mit vergleichsweise guter, moderner Auswahl und wettbewerbsfähigen Preisen....die laufen m.E. auch...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Der Laden hat nahezu alles, wird meistens von zwei älteren Herren und einer resoluten Dame im Wechsel betrieben, sieht altmodisch und chaotisch aus, aber die sehen da durch.



Ja solche "Rumpelkammern" haben was Magisches. Da findet man noch echte Schätze.


----------



## Tricast (7. November 2022)

War oder ist Angelhaus Koss nicht auch solch ein Laden, ähnlich einer Rumpelkammer?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Genau den Laden meine ich! Der ist hier bei mir auf Arbeit um die Ecke...eine echte Schatztruhe.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Genau den Laden meine ich! Der ist hier bei mir auf Arbeit um die Ecke...eine echte Schatztruhe.


Im Badischen, genauer in Bammental, gibt es auch so einen Laden.
Man bewegt sich dort auf ca. 80cm breiten Laufgängen, wenn einem dort jemand begegnet, muss einer in den Rückwärtsgang, um an der nächsten Weggabelung auszuweichen.
Was ich dort beim Roland bisher gekauft habe, war nur unwesentlich teurer als im Netz.
Außerdem ist er auch bereit zu verhandeln, hat man auch nicht überall!
Und ich habe schon viel dort gekauft, zB. Fox Liege, Zelt und Schlafsack.
Bei meiner dort gekauften Cabo, ist mir der Kurbelknauf von Ratten angenagt worden, nach einer Woche kam der Anruf, die neue Kurbel wäre da.
Das nenne ich Service.
Ein junger Steffan Seuß hat mir dort mal eine Feederrute verkauft, auch ein Waller Kalle ging dort ein und aus.





						Homepage
					

Herzlich Willkommen bei Rolands Anglertreff!<br />Wenn Sie leidenschaftlicher Angler sind, sind Sie bei uns genau richtig! In unserem breit gefächerten Sortiment für Anglerzubehör finden Sie alles was das Anglerherz begehrt. <br />Unter unseren Top-Marken finden Sie Metallica, Carp Sounder...




					www.rolandsanglertreff.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Genau den Laden meine ich! Der ist hier bei mir auf Arbeit um die Ecke...eine echte Schatztruhe.


Angelhaus Koss ist echt ne Wunderkammer. Vor allem: Die haben auch noch Keller & Katakomben mit wunderlichsten Oldieruten.. Da würde ich gerne mal stöbern.


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Und wie kommt man in die Unterwelten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Man muss sein Nächstgeborenes versprechen.






Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen es lohnt sich.


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2022)

Hi,
habt glück, dass es bei euch noch so geschäfte gibt ... . 

Früher hatten wir hier auch so ein "Original" den "Angelschmidt" leider schon lange gestorben.


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2022)

wenn man eine gut gehende Firma hat kann man ja noch einen Angelladen 
als Abschreibungsobjekt betreiben aber wenn man damit seinen Unterhalt 
bestreiten will -????? sehe ich  keine Möglichkeit .


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Angelschmidt


Niederwerbe?


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2022)

Nein, direkt an der Sperrmauer. Jeder der damals in seinen Kellder durfte weiss was ich meine.

Der Laden am Affolderne See hatte nicht so einen "Keller"  

Niederwerbe
War ein andere Inhaber


----------



## Minimax (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man in die Unterwelten?


Ich weiss es nicht. Jedenfalls bin einmal mit dem Jüngeren über englische Ruten ins Plaudern gekommen, und da hat er eine (für mich leider unpassende) Glasrute, kann sein ne B&W, 'ausm Keller geholt.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das ein durchreisender Boardie entweder so mal ne Rute dort ergattert hatte, oder sogar in dei Katakomben durfte. Ich kann mich aber nicht an dessen Namen erinnern.


----------



## ragbar (8. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Glasrute,





Minimax schrieb:


> ne B&W





Minimax schrieb:


> Keller





Minimax schrieb:


> dei Katakomben durfte.


Sehr geil!
Gerade fällt mir wieder dieser Flohmarktbesuch vor Jahren ein,wo ich an einem Stand ne Hardy Pike erspäht hatte und stehenließ,weil ich erstmal nicht schleppen wollte......Zettel mit 50€ dran.
20 Min später......weg.
OT aus.


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2022)

wir haben in Offenbach einen Askari   
den ich tatsächlich auch öfters besuche wenn ich Jigs, Wirbel oder so brauche.

richtige Spezi-Shops gibts noch den Ulshöfer und Angelbär aber da ist das Fahren mim Auto schon wieder ne Tortur.


oder was Größe angeht der Fisherman's Partner in Hainburg.



Ruten oder dergleichen tue ich tatsächlich nach Austausch und Empfehlung von Angelkollegen online bestellen


----------

